#ubuntu-installer 2007-04-30
<joejaxx> cjwatson_: do you have a minute?
<cjwatson_> joejaxx: from #debian-boot, I suspect you built the CD in such a way as to leave out the Task fields in the Packages file. Read over the Packages files very carefully and compare them with those on a standard Ubuntu CD.
<joejaxx> ok
* joejaxx looks
<cjwatson_> FWIW, I really don't want #debian-boot to get the impression that we're directing folks to them for support of Ubuntu
<joejaxx> yeah that is why i did not want to mention ubuntu specifically
<cjwatson> I'm largely on good terms with the other developers there and would like to remain so
<joejaxx> alright
<joejaxx> sorry about that
<joejaxx> cjwatson: is there a file which lists all the tasks for each package? (sort of like how the indices state priority and section)
<cjwatson> it's in the Packages file
<cjwatson> oh you mean the source for that?
<joejaxx> yeah
<cjwatson> cdimage gets germinate to work it out on the fly from the seeds
<joejaxx> is it just the seeds? i guess i could grep that
<joejaxx> yeah
<cjwatson> you don't want to just grep it - you need to use germinate
<cjwatson> the ubuntu-minimal task is the dependency-expanded version of the minimal seed
<joejaxx> ok
<cjwatson> the ubuntu-standard task is the dependency-expanded version of the standard seed, excluding those packages already in minimal
<cjwatson> and so on
<cjwatson> doing that by hand would involve reinventing germinate :)
<joejaxx> :P :)
<cjwatson> there's code in cdimage that does the glue - IIRC you're already using cdimage, so you should be able to debug it into existence by figuring out why it's not working
<cjwatson> it's supposed to spit stuff out into a scratch tasks/ directory somewhere or other
<cjwatson> run-germinate and germinate-to-tasks are the programs to start with
<joejaxx> ok
<joejaxx> thanks i will try that
<_MMA_> joejaxx: You get an answer yet?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-01
<evand> This sounds so tempting, but my rational side knows it's feature creep: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/migration-assistant/+spec/wifi-ndiswrapper-migration
<rizza> Hello everyone
<rizza> I need to install multiple machines and would like to use d-i net install with preseeding for ubuntu is this possible?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-02
<blackskad> cjwatson: you're doing mentoring on the ubiquity-slideshow-spec, aren't you?
<cjwatson> blackskad: well, I only just pressed the button earlier today, but yes
<blackskad> cjawatson: :D
<blackskad> can I adopt this spec?
<cjwatson> tell me about the sort of experience you have
<blackskad> cjwatson: I haven't got that much experience in python, but I'm learning quite fast
<blackskad> I'm creating some kind of pane to show a slideshow on it
<cjwatson> this spec is part making it work in ubiquity, and part coordinating with the art/marketing teams to get the right kinds of art created
<cjwatson> pane?
<blackskad> sorry, too much java :)
<blackskad> its an extension of HBox
<cjwatson> doesn't sound like the right widget to use
<cjwatson> it should just be VBox [ Image <progress bar stuff> ] 
<blackskad> so it can be included rather easy using glade
<cjwatson> a pane isn't appropriate because resizing isn't necessary
<cjwatson> here, I forgot to ever push the slideshow branch I had with some initial work on this
<blackskad> is it in bzr? i'll check it out :)
<cjwatson> it will be once this bzr push happens
<cjwatson> the initial glade work I did is still in my working copy though
<cjwatson> (as in, not committed - I assume I had some reason, but it was a while back)
<blackskad> hehe, I would blame it on too less ram
<cjwatson> well, if you mean the sort that lives in my brain, that may be true
<cjwatson> the work dates from ubiquity 1.3.13, so it's a bit crusty
<cjwatson> IIRC I did it when stuck in an airport for a night and desperately bored
<blackskad> yeah, it seems to be one of the less interesting things to do when you already know quite a lot about the installer/python :)
<blackskad> but it seems like a perfect task to step in for me
<cjwatson> the fiddly bit about it is that it involves restructuring the install-progress step of the UI
<cjwatson> if you can tackle that, it's probably not too bad
<blackskad> I'll try
<blackskad> I love to tackle problems :)
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamion/ubiquity/slideshow/
<cjwatson> I trust you have enough bzr familiarity to unpick what I did
<blackskad> cjwatson: ok, I'll figure out ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-05
<rizza> anyone home
<rizza> need help with net install
<Fezzler> Hello
<Fezzler> Hi
#ubuntu-installer 2007-05-06
<Fezzler> hi
<t-rock> can someone help me with a booting problem>?
<t-rock> I have the live cd for dapper drake but it will not install.
<CIA-19> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2066 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: more ex -> execute renaming
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-28
<twb> Quick question: in 8.04 server install, it prompts for a proxy (good), but not for which mirror to use.  Booting with "expert" didn't seem to help; what's the boot parameters to set the debian mirror host/path strings?
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson when you have a few mins can we go over the outstanding wubi bugs are per email?
<evand> indeed, already looking over it
<xivulon> basically I have been talking to bean123 and tinybit re multi disk order
<xivulon> the solution is simply to not set root in menu.lst since that menu.lst is loaded via find + configfile which already sets the root
<xivulon> they are also looking into addressing grub4dos limitations with respect to certain BIOS (gate A20 problems, not on the email)
<xivulon> they have prepared a build using Grub2 code for handling the gate A20 requests that seems to behave better
<xivulon> very preliminary at this stage
<evand> are they unwilling to port that to grub 1?  I have doubts that Ubuntu will switch to grub 2 in the near-term.
<xivulon> for the accented OS names, in m-a, I would need some workaround before point release, or I'll have a french revolution under my flat
<evand> lol
<evand> I think a proper fix is in order, which I'm looking into
<xivulon> evand thta is not all of grub2 only the chunk of code that handles gate A20 which has been ported into grub4dos
<evand> ahhhh
<evand> I misread
<xivulon> see the last messages of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766776
<xivulon> evand a proper fix will mean that I would have to ship temp wubi targeting daily ISO correct?
<xivulon> if so we can also handle the menu.lst.
<xivulon> "groot=(hdX,Y)/ubuntu/disks" => "groot=()/ubuntu/disks"
<evand> no matter what, there are probably going to be changes that require Wubi uses the daily live CDs.
<evand> The 8.04.1 release is not until early July
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> the alternative is to have a build wich uses hooks/preseed to apply workarounds, but I do not think it is that desirable
<xivulon> even though it would be easier for users (all I have to say is "use this version of Wubi"...)
<xivulon> without having to change ISO/CD and such
<xivulon> I would tend to agree that daily ISO is better though
<xivulon> I'd assume they would be quite stable anyway at this stage
<evand> yeah, going back to patching files is not something I'd like to do.
<xivulon> "groot=()/ubuntu/disks"
<xivulon> how do you feel about ^?
<evand> sounds fine to me
<xivulon> we can already ask ubuntu-testing to sed -i "s:(hd.*):():" /host/ubuntu/disks/grub/menu.lst
<xivulon> can you post the above on ubuntu-testing maybe?
<xivulon> bug #217348
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217348 in wubi "Incorrect disk order detection generates wrong menu.lst" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217348
<xivulon> sudo sed -i "s:(hd.*):():" /host/ubuntu/disks/boot/grub/menu.lst
<evand> davmor2: ^ whenever you have a chance.
<evand> that is, to give that a try
<xivulon> How do you feel about adding jkdefragcmd.exe to wubi in order to defragment swap.disk?
<xivulon> That is assuming that Lamont cannot fix it on the Linux side
<xivulon> As for the 256 MB memory "error", there was a nice suggestion to transfor the error into a warning.
<davmor2> evand sorry what am I checking exactly?
<xivulon> Something like "You have XMB, while 256MB are required by the installer. You can choose to continue but it may not work"
<xivulon> davmor2: we want to check that you can still boot into a loopinstallation when we do not set root in menu.lst
<xivulon> even better if you have multiple harddisks
<xivulon> See my last 2 comments in 217348
<xivulon> I tested it myself yesterday (1 harddisk) and it works well
<evand> xivulon: error->warning> sounds reasonable, though I'm not sure on what the rules will be governing translation changes.
<xivulon> evand that is what I wanted to ask...
<xivulon> I would prefer an untraslated string anyway, since that is creating some confusion
<evand> why is the translated string creating confusion?
<xivulon> The error is, because people say that 256 MB are required and the app exits. And they *think* they have 256MB (while in fact it is slightly less than that).
<xivulon> s/say/see/
<evand> well, assuming we can change the translations, the text can be changed to reflect that.
<xivulon> davmor2: can you still reproduce bug #207137?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207137 in wubi "Wubi fails to install from my cd-rw but does from my dvd-rw" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207137
<evand> "Please note that your system may reserve memory that is not included in this total" or something similar
<xivulon> I would simply put what memory I am seeing: You have 255MB while 256MB are required, do you want to continue anyway?
<davmor2> xivulon: I shall check later at the moment though I'm using that machine for screenshots for the testing wiki.
<evand> xivulon: ok
<davmor2> xivulon: So let me check I got this right you want me to install from wubi then once installed run the sed...... line in terminal and check if it boots is that it?
<xivulon> ah I need a "g" at the end of the sed, that basically has to replace all instances of "(hdX,Y)" with "()"
<xivulon> the idea being that we have to use groot only to set the relative path, but not the root device
 * xivulon wish LP comments could be editable
<davmor2> xivulon: they are
<davmor2> ah no sorry me going mad :P it's the initial report that is editable :)
<davmor2> few minutes and I'll let you know
<xivulon> thx
<xivulon> evand, for the impatient french chaps out there, is there a way to disable m-a via preseeding?
<xivulon> You know, we already took away the world cup, the guys are a bit sensitive...
<evand> `ubiquity migration-assistant/partitions  ` should do it.
<xivulon> can leave all the other lines as the are correct?
<evand> can you elaborate?
<xivulon> I have a full block for m-a with preseeding users, items etc
<xivulon> Do I have to comment those out?
<davmor2> xivulon: just to let you know by the way I got a base unit with vista on now and it just ran the wubi without a hic-cup
<davmor2> from cd
<evand> ah, no you do not
<davmor2> xivulon: so it doesn't run correctly from my laptop but it does from my base unit :)
<xivulon> evand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514/   is it 1,2,3, or 4?
<evand> #4
<xivulon> davmor2, weird I would guess that the laptop has a single HD, you can check waht partition is set as the default one, by pressing ESC at the countdown
<xivulon> then C to get the grub console and there you can use cat /[TAB
<xivulon> ]
<davmor2> xivulon: no laptop has 2 drives
<xivulon> quite a laptop you have there :) good, pls do the grubshell tests
<xivulon> evand thanks
<evand> xivulon: no problem, I'll keep you posted on the proper fix
<davmor2> xivulon: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01182573&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&os=2093&product=3562433&rule=5749&lang=en
<xivulon> evand post in the bug as I think france is subscribed
<evand> haha, ok
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4822827&postcount=24
<davmor2> xivulon: how should the sed command look in full then please?
<xivulon> You can edit manually, basically in the line that you use to boot it should be:
<xivulon> root ()/ubuntu/disks
<xivulon> as opposed to root (hdX,Y)/ubuntu/disks
<davmor2> right okay np's
<xivulon> if you cannot boot, you should be able to open a grub shell during the 5s countdown after selecting "Ubuntu" by pressing esc and then "c"
<xivulon> cat /[HIT TAB KEY] should list the files on the current devices, that would show if we are on target or not
<davmor2> xivulon: seems to be okay.  It booted up and I'm back in the desktop so....
<xivulon> ah great!
<xivulon> I will add a patch for grub-installer tonight then! thanks a bunch
<davmor2> xivulon: no probs as for the other probably won't be able to test till tomorrow and I'll add to the bug report as to whether it's fixed or not
<xivulon> davmor2: the CD2ISO issue is certainly not fixed, I am still clueless the CD2ISO program is in fact quite simple not sure why it fails
<xivulon> evand here is the patch for grub-installer to fix the multi-disk issue in wubi  https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/217348/comments/5
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217348 in wubi "Incorrect disk order detection generates wrong menu.lst" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> xivulon: would it help to have log files from the cd and log files from the dvd?
<davmor2> xivulon: So you can see what the differences are?
<xivulon> hmm no I would have to do a small C stand-alone program off wubi/src/CD2ISO with lots of logging or better debugging symbols
<davmor2> xivulon: this is for ﻿bug #207137
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 207137 in wubi "Wubi fails to install from my cd-rw but does from my dvd-rw" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207137
<xivulon> yes
<davmor2> okay as long as we are on about the same thing :)
<xivulon> I will has hampus to do the stand alone, or I will provide that tonight/tomorrow
<xivulon> s/has/ask/
<xivulon> good hampus is around, davmor2 he should upload a cd2iso executable to #207137, that will generate lots of logs + debugging symbols. So you should be able to attach any trace tool.
<xivulon> the idea is to test cd2is in stand alone mode without any nsis noise
<davmor2> xivulon: okay it still won't be till tomorrow.  So with that exe do you want both cd and dvd logs?
<xivulon> yes please, hopefully the crash will be replicated with the exe. You can also try to attach windbg.
<xivulon> well it's not really a crash... More like a failure
<davmor2> xivulon: where's windbg likely to be?
<nrg> hellow
<nrg> I am hoping someone can point to a solution on using gutsy netboot on a tg3 installer
<davmor2> xivulon: if you add the location of any logs you want to the bug I'll upload the lot to the bug.
<davmor2> Got to go now though
<xivulon> evand, see grub-installer patch ^
<evand> ok
<nrg> i am using pxeboot to kick off gutsy netboot ubuntu-installer
<nrg> the ubuntu-installer then calls kickstart
<nrg> all is well until the installer scans for the NICs - when this happens, the tg3 loses link
<nrg> the tg3 comes back - when I 'retry network autoconfiguration' the tg3 goes away again
<nrg> i lose the tg3 a total of two time - on the third try it is fine
<nrg> why would the 'detecting network hardware' cause the tg3 to lose link
<nrg> is this more appropriate for a different channel?
<evand> nrg: this is the right channel, I just don't know the answer to your question.
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, would you be opposed to milestoning bug 219192 for the point release?  The fix is fairly harmless
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 219192 in casper "[hardy] livecd: keyword "persistent" results in busybox and (initramfs)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219192
<evand> ah whoops, that's entirely my fault
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: fine by me
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, okay thanks.  milestoned
<bdmurray> cjwatson: where do gfxboot translations come from?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: gfxboot-theme-ubuntu package
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I got that far, are they done in Launchpad though?
<cjwatson> yes.
<cjwatson> usual place for source package translations, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu
<cjwatson> (the /hardy is the bit that's easy to forget; the translations facet works a bit differently from the others)
<bdmurray> right, I think hardy is the part I missed.  Are translation updates possible for 8.04.1?
<cjwatson> yes, in principle anyway
<AlabamaHit> verson 8.04 is hangin up at login page...im trying to install this is happening duringthe install
<xivulon> getting some squashfs error reports http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823777&postcount=6
<nrg> i have two interfaces - eth0 (wireless) and eth1 (wired)
<nrg> is there away via a kernel option to enumerate the wired as eth0?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-29
<TheMuso> ./c
<Silicium> ReiserFS: For when you need to partition your wife. :D
<xthatrox> i just did an upgrade from breezy to hardy (yes, i know i know) and actually succeeded... except for one thing...  the new SCSI system for naming drives has a problem.  sdb1 is not mounted or busy, yet it cannot be mounted... giving an error saying that it is possibly busy.  I belive that I may just need to reconfigure the scsi device-mapper... does anyone know how to do that?
<xthatrox> it thinks the drive is already mounted
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r422 ubuntu/debian/ (63 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.27
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r423 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog):
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: * Set cdrom/suite default to intrepid.
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: * Drop edgy from cdrom/suite Choices, since it's now unsupported.
<evand> hrm, du -cb /rofs; du -cb /target should be the same (for copy_all), right?
<evand> err -sb
<evand> yeah, I'm probably missing something obvious.
 * evand digs
<tmmoyer> Is there documentation anywhere (other than the debian-installer wiki) on how to build a custom kernel for the installer? I need to add some functionality for a project I am working on, and the only documentation I have seen for building custom installer kernels is on the debian-installer wiki and is not very helpful
<cjwatson> tmmoyer: (I have to go to bed in a moment, but) the relevant difference between Debian and Ubuntu kernels is that we consolidate the kernel-udeb-building steps into the regular linux source package; start out with the Ubuntu source package, modify it as needed, and build that in the usual way you'd build any Debian package, and udebs will be among the output
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> then the rest of the process is essentially the same as for Debian, provided that you work with Ubuntu source packages at each step rather than Debian
<tmmoyer> okay thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-04-30
<CIA-1> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r424 ubuntu/debian/po/am.po: msgmerge
<CIA-1> base-installer: cjwatson * r326 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Use powerpc64-smp kernel on PS3/Cell (LP: #221647).
<CIA-1> anna: cjwatson * r408 ubuntu/ (66 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.31
<CIA-1> anna: cjwatson * r409 ubuntu/debian/po/ (am.po mr.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<xivulon> davmor2: when you have a few mins, please test rev503 attached to bug #204128, same procedure to get that in the ISO
<davmor2> xivulon: It worked on my base unit I'm going to try it on my laptop shortly.  In the meanwhile I'm going to ask bdmurray to confirm :)
<xivulon> ah great
<davmor2> I'm just waiting for him to come on-line
<xivulon> I have several users asking how to access their windows drive, the fact that it is on /host (+ mentioned in the FAQ) is apparently not too obvious.
<xivulon> I know it is a new feature, but would adding a symlink from /host to ~/Desktop using success-command be reasonable?
<xivulon> +/- for x in /home/*/Desktop; do ln -s /host "$x/Desktop"; done
<xivulon> "$x/Windows" ^
<davmor2> I think that if users are wanting to access their data on the windows dive then a symlink on the desktop seem reasonable with /Desktop/Windows_Drive or something similar
<xivulon> This is the most requested feature at the moment, followed by "How do I use a pre-downloaded ISO"?
<xivulon> Answer to the latter is to place both in the same folder, but that of course assumes that people read the FAQ, which is not the case....
<xivulon> To fix that though would involve some interface/translation changes and probably would not pass the FFE
<davmor2> If your going to make a symllink can it be to a specific destination on the windows drive.  Example the users document folder which I'm guessing would be where the majority of their data would be?
<xivulon> I was thinking that!
<xivulon> it would be nice to have My Documents linked inside of ~/
<xivulon> it gives that woo factor
<davmor2> true
<xivulon> the issue being that My Documents does not necessarily sit on /host
<xivulon> since the target partition where Wubi is installed might be different from the one where the User is
<xivulon> but that should still be under /media
<xivulon> other issue is that in theory the /host and /media should not really be world writeable (even if they now are...)
<xivulon> let's see what evand thinks of the above, this is m-a material anyway
<davmor2> M-a isn't working in wubi by the way
<xivulon> davmor2: in your test of #204128 that was of course running off CD correct?
<davmor2> yes I swapped out wubi and ran it from cd.  If I of thought about it long enough I'd of renamed the file wubi.exe an then umenu might of picked it up :)
<xivulon> fantastic
<xivulon> PS do you know any russian? I would like a second opinion on bug #220112 (I am not sure whether to preseed winkeys by default or not)
<davmor2> No non at all :(  I'm English.
<xivulon> I meant any russian developer
<xivulon> I'll ask on #devel
<davmor2> I'll have a think
<CIA-1> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r655 ubuntu/ (70 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.57
<CIA-1> clock-setup: cjwatson * r193 clock-setup/ (63 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.95
<xivulon> davmor2: for #207137 you might want to attach windbg to cd2iso, debugging symbols should be there, so you can put some breakpoints
<davmor2> where will windbg file be?
<xivulon> windbg is a windows debugger, you can get it from ms website
<xivulon> http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/default.mspx
<xivulon> all the fun happens in ImgCreator.cpp > ImgCreator::createImg within the while loop
<davmor2> xivulon: no probs but that'll need to wait a bit :)
<xivulon> no rush at all!
<evand> aiui, GNOME should place an icon on the desktop for any mounted partitions, regardless of location.  I do recall it doing this for Wubi in the past.  Has that stopped working?
<davmor2> evand: yes I think it is listed but not running
<xivulon> depends
<xivulon>  /host will not appear neither in mount nor in fstab
<xivulon> so if gnome uses mount or fstab it will not be there
<xivulon> also I think that the icon on the desktop allows you to unmount devices (correct me if I am wrong)
<xivulon> which is not too desirable for /host...
<xivulon> In fact I would feel better if /host was be a simple symlink...
<evand> right, but what happens when that code in GNOME works?  You'll end up with a symlink and the icon.
<evand> This strikes me as being hackish.
<xivulon> well I hope that the gnome code does not work :P
<evand> And I believe you're wrong about the unmounting, though I'd have to check to be sure.  I believe it only works when the mount was done as the same user, I do not think it's smart enough to ask for elevated privileges.
<xivulon> at least last time I tried I had not virtual disk. Interestingly I had one report on the forum claiming that the desktop icons behaviour depends on the arch!!!
<xivulon> if you cannot unmount then a gnome drive is fine!
<xivulon> but I do not think it was there (amd64 :)
<tmmoyer> i was looking through the source for linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic because I want to build a custom installer kernel, and I see there is a method of building just the 386 and generic flavors but it relies on the variable is_ppa_build being defined. I don't see anywhere in the documentation that specifies the purpose of this variable, or how to set it...can someone offer some guidance?
<xivulon> I would assume it refers to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas (might be wrong though)
<tmmoyer> that would make sense, and building a custom kernel to put on a PPA would need this, my question is, is there a way to exploit this functionality given that I'm not really looking to publish the result to a PPA
<evand> xivulon: I'll look into this further to confirm what I said above, but I believe we should ultimately make sure that the desktop environment DTRT here, rather than work around it.
<xivulon> evand, if it cannot be unmounted I agree!
<evand> ok
<xivulon> also I noticed that the hibernation button is not disabled (have to open a bug)
<xivulon> the policy should be: if any swap device is on file do not allow hibernation (methinks)
<xivulon> that should go in pm-utils correct?
<evand> aiui, yes
<xivulon> and hibernation will not work with swap on file anyway, correct?
<xivulon> if so I will open a new bug
<evand> I recall you saying that mjg59 told you that it would never work properly, given the current state of affairs.  Correct?
<tmmoyer> nevermind, some more reading reveals that this is used by the Launchpad PPA build system
<xivulon> evand yep, but that is more generic, since swap on file is not necessarily wubi specific
<xivulon> had a quick word with mjg59 on #ubuntu-kernel and he suggested to file a bug
<xivulon> bug #224697
<evand> ok
<xivulon> davmor2: can you pls also test the desktop icon behaviour on amd64 and i386. In particular I am interested to know whether a /host icon appears in the nautilus desktop, and whether it can be unmounted via context menu
<davmor2> I'll check for you take about 30mins or so
<xivulon> thx
<davmor2> xivulon: Vista reboot dialogue appeared then it ejected the cd then it stopped dead and hasn't rebooted on my laptop
<davmor2> I'll try it again just to be sure
<xivulon> so the jam is still there :(
<xivulon> with new build it will be after reboot dialog anyway
<davmor2> xivulon: yes but like I say I'll recheck it maybe laptop specific
<davmor2> as it works on the tower I have
<xivulon> should be: reboot page + click reboot now or reboot later + eject + reboot/quit (depending on previous choice)
<davmor2> yes that's what it does on the tower.  on the laptop though it displays the message then nothing happens :(  But I'm retesting as we speak
<xivulon> on the tower after ejecting do you have enough time to get the CD off the tray or does it reboot immediatelly (and the CD gets popped in)
<davmor2> xivulon: Vista is slow at rebooting you got time to go and put the kettle on and still get the cd out :D
<xivulon> haha
<davmor2> xivulon: same again.  I can't reboot it at all now though.  I'll get bdmurray to confirm though
<davmor2> I should think time wise between the reboot happening and the cd popping out you get a good 5 seconds.  Then you got about 15-20 for vista to logout and reboot.
<xivulon> not sure 5 secs is enough, anyway if that does not fix the issue I can move back the eject to before the reboot page... Only route seems to be an explicit copy onto temp
<davmor2> xivulon: don't forget though you still have the 15-20 seconds of vista shutting down so you get between 20-25 seconds in total
<xivulon> sure, but there is not much point in postponing eject if it does not fix the issue
 * xivulon should have used a separate branch for such experiments
<nrg> are there known issues with netboot and kickstart's %post scripts?
<cjwatson> nrg: don't think so, what's up?
<nrg> i am trying to run a wget command outside of the chroot and place it into the chroot
<nrg> i am looking at the install logs to see if i can figure out what the issue is
<cjwatson> would be useful if you could post the kickstart script (minus passwords) somewhere
<nrg> i think i might figured out the issue - does the kickstart's %post script get ran before local accounts are created?
<nrg> i thought i read that runs right /before/ reboot
<cjwatson> yes, as it happens
<cjwatson> (phone)
<nrg> that's my problem. i am trying to place a file into an a home directory...
<cjwatson> quickest answer is to write out another script called /lib/finish-install.d/07local (or similar; number must be >6), make it executable, and write the commands you need there
<cjwatson> might be other possibilities
<cjwatson> as you might expect with ordering constraints, if you flip it round other things are likely to go wrong ...
<nrg> thanks
<xivulon> evand did you find out about the desktop drive icons?
<evand> xivulon: indeed, it doesn't seem to be working, though I could've sworn it used ot.
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823500&postcount=21
<xivulon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4810834&postcount=20
<xivulon> both are very weird behaviour
<xivulon> in one case you have the icons appear to begin with and then disappear as soon as you use some usb device.
<xivulon> in the other you have no icons for amd64 and icons for i386
<xivulon> I have amd64 and certainly there are no drive icons, which is weird since I would have expected icons at least for the other partitions
<xivulon> evand ^
<evand> yikes
<xivulon> my initial theory was that nautilus (or whatever lower VFS layer) only looks into mount/fstab which explains the lack of /host icon, but it cannot explain the above
<xivulon> you tested on amd64 right?
<xivulon> do you have drive icons for the other /media/* stuff?
<evand> I tested on i386
<xivulon> so the amd64 theory is wrong
<xivulon> in any case, I have no drive icon whatsoever and there should be a few (unless they changed the way the drive icons work)
<xivulon> will do some more testing tonight
<xivulon> evand, did you apply the patch in #217348?
<xivulon> tonight I might have 204128 sorted (fingers crossed) via 7z
<evand> not yet, though I'd like to see more testing.  I'll post in #ubuntu-testing about it.
<xivulon> that would be nice
<xivulon> they can edit manually groot and call update-grub then try to reboot
<xivulon> "#groot=(hdX,Y)/ubuntu/disks" =>  "#groot=()/ubuntu/disks" in menu.lst
<nrg> cjwatson: does the reboot happen at 94save-logs?
<nrg> cjwatson: nevermind - i see that it happens at 99reboot
<xivulon> bdmurray, when you have some spare time can you pls try last build in #204128?
<xivulon> you have to put that into the CD replacing wubi.exe within the ISO (see instructions in bug)
<bdmurray> I'll test it sometime this week
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> evand any view on #223001?
<xivulon> basically shall wubi delete all installation files (including ISO) when it's done or only preseed.cfg?
<xivulon> also what is the current version of daily isos (.disk/info) is it 8.04 or 8.04.1?
<evand> 8.04, I imagine
<evand> I'd say yes to having it delete all of the install files.
<evand> or at least the ISO
<xivulon> done, can someone pls post .disk/info from new daily ISOs?
<xivulon> well I guess there is no need, the ISO seem to be dated 23 of April, when will the daily builds resume?
<cjwatson> I guess when there are a sensible number of updates to test
<cjwatson> xivulon: .disk/info will end up with 8.04.1
<cjwatson> xivulon: and will be otherwise unchanged, aside from the build date
<cjwatson> I've bumped it to 8.04.1 now for whenever the first set of builds run
<xivulon> cjwatson, thanks, I will change isolist.ini in wubi then
<cjwatson> the builds will live in /hardy/daily/ /hardy/daily-live/ etc., rather than /daily/ /daily-live/ etc.
<cjwatson> since we'll be doing intrepid builds in parallel
<xivulon> ok
<xivulon> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9041/
<cjwatson> yes, that looks fine, at least once those URLs exist
<xivulon> great
<xivulon> evand rev505 is up, note that there are now 2 make: make and make wubi-selfextract
<xivulon> the second is a 7z wrap of wubi.exe that will hopefully address #204128
<xivulon> I would use the selfextract on the CD but the normal one as standalone
 * xivulon rebooting for testing
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-01
<TheMuso> c
<xivulon> :( LP doesn't like my comments... Got me to retype half a page... Third time today.
<xivulon> evand pls see my last couple of comments on #217348
<xivulon> davmor2: have a new build for you
<xivulon> didn't have time to test it myself though
<davmor2> xivulon: is it the one attached to the bug report ?
<xivulon> wubi-selfextract.exe
<xivulon> might want to rename it wubi.exe
<davmor2> xivulon: yes I'll try it in a bit I got a few things going on today but I'll let you know as soon as I've tested it.
<xivulon> try it first standalone, you should see a small dialog with progress bar, then wubi
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> incidentally upx didn't work because the unpacked copy is not bit identical to the initial file, and nsis uses CRC check which will obviously fail
<xivulon> the new one uses 7z for packaging
<mpt> xivulon, what happened to your comment exactly? Did Launchpad give you an error message?
<xivulon> mpt, that happens very often when I take some action such as adding a comment or editing a bug properties. I think the error is cannot show the page.
<xivulon> I will pay close attention next time
<mpt> thanks, even a screenshot of the error would help
<mpt> (if that's easier than transmitting the text)
<xivulon> ha got it again
<xivulon> Cannot find server or DNS Error
<xivulon> might be our network/proxy
<xivulon> mpt http://paste.ubuntu.com/9180/
<mpt> You're using Internet Explorer!!!
<mpt> There's your problem ;-)
<xivulon> hehe like I have a choice in the matter :(
<evand> xivulon: ok, I'd like to see more testing (no response from #ubuntu-testing, unfortunately, but I'll give it a go after my OpenWeek session today)
<evand> Once you, davmor2 and myself have tested it, we can start the SRU process
<evand> err s/more testing/testing/, since the patch has changed.
<xivulon> evand, in the last comment I suggest using find --set-root --relative to set both root partition and relative path
<xivulon> as opposed of only setting the relative path using: root ()/relative/path
<xivulon> as suggested previously
<xivulon> but...
<xivulon> find --relative requires a new grub4dos, which is not yet in wubi (I am waiting for them to upload onto SVN first)
<evand> ah, ok
<xivulon> root ()/relative/path
<xivulon> ^ seems to work by the way
<xivulon> and it does not require a new grub4dos, I have been suggested that to people with drive order problems and nobody complained so far ;)
<evand> ok, but --set-root --relative is the route you'd like to take, correct?
<xivulon> it is more general, being egoistic, root ()/relative/path is perfectly adequate for wubi, but it assumes that root has already been set beforehand
<xivulon> so it is wubi-specific (and do not think cjwatson would like that)
<evand> right, so lets go with the more general solution.
<xivulon> yep, hopefully I will have the new grub4dos code soon
<evand> indeed, keep me posted and we'll get it tested and in the archive.
<xivulon> evand: any luck with #222690?
<xivulon> I asked the users to try to sanitize the os_prober output http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4843938&postcount=47 and installation does go through (even though the guy that tested that had rebooting problems)
<evand> some luck
<evand> even with set -x shoved in there, I'm not entirely sure what the problem is and why it would fail with accented characters.
<evand> At any rate, using expr isn't ideal for that and I've replaced it with something more sane in trunk.
<evand> unfortunately, I cannot reproduce the bug myself and replacing os-prober with a shell script that outputs an accented character in the line does not reproduce the bug.
<evand> yay rendundancy
<xivulon> evand I think that the expr match fails
<xivulon> you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/9227/ to reproduce
<xivulon> and instead of os-prober you can feed some line with UTF-8 chars
<evand> That's essentially what I did, and it did not reproduce the bug.  Did it for you?
<evand> As I said above, I replaced the expr match with something slightly more sane, so if that is indeed the problem, it should be fixed in trunk, but I'd first like to get a better handle on why it's failing in the first place.
<xivulon> yep saw the code, loc="${line%%:*}"  makes sense
<xivulon> I didn't try to trigger an error, since I am not on linux at the moment
<xivulon> but I would expect $(expr match "$line_with_unicode"  '\(.*\):.*:.*:.*') to fail
<cjwatson> I wonder if it's actually non-UTF-8 data
<xivulon> in the case of the chaps it's an accented capital E
<xivulon> Edicion in french
<cjwatson> I bet there's a file in the Windows filesystem with that text in non-UTF-8 form
<cjwatson> try running the text through 'iconv -f UTF-8 -t ISO-8859-1' before you feed it to os-prober
<xivulon> that would make sense...
<xivulon> and it explains why evan cannot reproduce
<xivulon> if you know the filename os-prober scans I can have them to upload
<cjwatson> guessing encoding of arbitrary data is basically impossible (at least in the worst case) but os-prober should at least cope with non-UTF-8 data somehow; that said heuristics are sometimes possible
<cjwatson> beware that d-i doesn't have iconv
<xivulon> is sanitizing unproper chars as opposed to converting them an option? It was tested and it works
<cjwatson> sanitising how?
<cjwatson> I mean, sure, you can drop anything that isn't valid UTF-8 data
<cjwatson> it'll look pretty poor though, so if heuristics are possible that would be better
<xivulon> yep  I intended to drop/replace unconvertable chars as a safenet if proper conversion is not possible
<xivulon> such safenet should be added anyway (and should already produce a fix for 222690)
<xivulon> is there any reason/use to pass raw uncovenrted chars?
<cjwatson> I don't quite understand what/why you're asking
<xivulon> that the string should first go through convet_to_unicode(raw_str) and then through sanitaize(str)
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with those functions
<cjwatson> you can't "convert a raw string to Unicode"
<xivulon> just made the name up
<cjwatson> there is no such function with only that input
<cjwatson> you need to know the source encoding as well
<cjwatson> in this case it happens to be ISO-8859-1 (I'm guessing), but in general there is no way to tell
<xivulon> well in our case we do not know right? so the convert_to_unicode has to use heuristic (I assume)
<cjwatson> so, yes, you want "Windows XP Édition familiale" to show up that way in the boot menu rather than as "Windows XP dition familiale" as it would be if you just dropped the character
<cjwatson> that said, I'm not sure whether grub will display UTF-8 text (this isn't me saying it doesn't, I just don't know)
<xivulon> yes I am saying we can add the sanitize(str) function immediately, and worry later about convert_to_unicode()
<cjwatson> there is a decent chance that if you pass "Windows XP Édition familiale" to grub (as UTF-8) then it will show up as "Windows XP Ã�dition familiale" in the boot menu
<cjwatson> so somebody needs to test this
<cjwatson> the safest approach is to make the change at the migration-assistant/ubiquity level, but to leave os-prober's output just the way it is
<cjwatson> IMO
<cjwatson> then we're leaving the boot loader menu the way it is too
<xivulon> that's more than good enough :)
<cjwatson> and worst case the output looks a bit wrong in the installer, but nobody will care after the installer's finished
<xivulon> evand https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/217348/comments/9
<xivulon> this is wubildr including new grub4dos patches for relative-path in find
<xivulon> I have also asked #ubuntu-testing to give it a go
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-02
<figmentj1324> hi
<Omahn> Hello everyone. Yesterday in the preseeding talk by evand a tool called debconf-get-selections was mentioned for saving the selected answers from an install. Unfortunately I can't find this on my alternate install environment. I can see debconf-set-selections and debconf-get but no debconf-get-selections.. any ideas?
 * Omahn wonders if the use of the server CD is the issue here
<cjwatson> it won't be there until after reboot
<cjwatson> you do have to be careful with its output - it should only be used in conjunction with the installation guide
<cjwatson> oh, remember to install debconf-utils
<Omahn> Aha. evand suggested that it needed to be done in the installation environment.
<cjwatson> debconf-get-selections --installer
<cjwatson> (for alternate/server installations)
<Omahn> cjwatson: Perfect. Thanks.
<Omahn> Almost working :-)
<Omahn> I've getting the confirmation dialog about removing existing logical volume data, even though I have:
<Omahn> d-i partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device boolean true
<Omahn> in my preseed.
<Omahn> # And the same goes for the confirmation to write the lvm partitions.
<Omahn> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<Omahn> A bug or am I doing it wrong?...
<cjwatson> exactly which messages are you seeing? We need the text in order to search
<xivulon> evand, bean123 has updated the grub4dos svn code
<xivulon> I can now do the new builds which support find + relative path
<Omahn> Just doing another build now, I'll copy the text when it gets there.
<xivulon> evand, can you please run the tests in https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/217348/comments/9
<xivulon> and if successful patch grub-installer as indicated?
<evand> xivulon: will do
<xivulon> great!
<xivulon> also seems that the vista bug is fixed with the 7z trick (davmor2)
<xivulon> note that to build the CD build you use a different command: make wubi-selfextract
<xivulon> which will also run make and create 2 different binaries
<Omahn> Ready for this screen text?..
<Omahn> [!!] Partition disks
<Omahn> The selected device already contains logical volumes and/or volume
<Omahn> groups from a previous LVM installation, which must be removed from
<Omahn> the disk before creating any partitions.
<Omahn> Note that this will also permanently erase any data currently on the
<Omahn> logical volumes.
<Omahn> Remove existing logical volume data?
<Omahn> (done) :-)
<evand> xivulon: I thought you said the 7z trick did not work for you?
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<Omahn> aha.. I'll stick that in and try again..
<xivulon> evand that was using UPX
<evand> ah, my mistake
<xivulon> UPX cretes a package that when unpacked is not bit-identical to the original :(
<xivulon> and since nsis uses internal CRC check those fails
<xivulon> 7z is a bit larger but does not suffer from the same issue
<xivulon> The other attempt in the middle was to postpone the eject call to the very end, but it did not work and I have reverted the changes
<Omahn> cjwatson: Perfect. I'm guessing that should go into appendix B of the installation guide?..
<cjwatson> Omahn: yep, I just edited my local copy to include that
<Omahn> cjwatson: By local copy, do you mean locally checked out copy? :-)
<cjwatson> whatever terminology you prefer
<Omahn> Good stuff. Just wanted to make sure it goes back in to the docs.
<cjwatson> I don't really understand the distinction you're drawing
<Omahn> Well, if you have a local copy of the installation guide on your machine, editing it is of no use to other users unless it goes back upstream to the distro.
<cjwatson> yes, I mean my checkout of the guide's source; I'm the person who normally uploads it
<Omahn> Fantastic. :-)
<Omahn> BTW - how did you find the answer? Or did you know it already? (for future reference)
<cjwatson> I searched the templates files in a couple of candidate packages
<cjwatson> i.e. roughly analogous to reading the source
<Omahn> I see. Thanks.
<cjwatson> we don't really have any way to automatically generate documentation from debconf templates yet, unfortunately, even though the format would theoretically support it
<Omahn> Ok. I'm guessing documenting every possible option would be overkill anyway?
<cjwatson> overkill and probably harmful
<evand> some options are not meant to be used outside the installer, preseeding them can have unexpected results.
<evand> er, questions
<Omahn> Does a 'server' tasksel exist? I've just used standard for now but that installs openoffice which doesn't seem ideal for our servers.
<cjwatson> standard doesn't itself install openoffice.org; the things you're missing are:
<cjwatson> d-i pkgsel/language-pack-patterns string
<cjwatson> d-i pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false
<cjwatson> (from /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed on server CDs)
<Omahn> I've just realised I used the alternative installer CD.. that would explain it..
<cjwatson> you'd need to preseed those items either way (at least theoretically)
<Omahn> I've added them and just reinstalling with the server CD.
<CIA-1> anna: cjwatson * r410 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu1
<evand> xivulon: didn't work for me.  Did it work for you?  It doesn't seem like it would as I don't believe you can do 'root find...'
<xivulon> evand hm I tested directly with an edited menu.lst and missed that...
<xivulon> good point
<xivulon> we have 3 options then:
<xivulon> 1) go for the wubi specific case: root ()/ubuntu/disks
<xivulon> 2) ask bean 123 to change the root syntax root()/ubuntu/disks --find=/path/to/look/for
<xivulon> 3) change update-grub / grub-installer to support an extra line: find --set-root
<xivulon> any preference?
<evand> definitely not 3, imo.
<evand> I suppose 1 is our best bet.
<xivulon> 1 is the first patch provided then, I have been suggesting it around and nobody complained so far
<evand> well actually, I take that back.  I guess 3 wouldn't be terrible, but I'm not swayed.
<evand> ok
<xivulon> 1 is not invasive but it ties the implementation to wubi
<xivulon> the question is there anyone else likely to use grub-installer/bootdev_directory?
<evand> I doubt it.  cjwatson does going with 1 seem unreasonable to you?
<cjwatson> 3 sounds like the right long-term answer, but for 8.04.1 we should pick the thing that's most contained and least likely to affect anything else, IMO
<evand> agreed, so 1 for now and we'll work on 3 in 8.10.
<xivulon> sounds good to me
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/217348/comments/5
<xivulon> I would still need to upgrade grub4dos since that includes fixes for gate A20 #224311
<evand> ok
<xivulon> evand we posted together :)
<xivulon> "Forget the above post" now looks bad on my comment to #217348...
<evand> heh, whoops
<xivulon> editing comments in LP is #1 on my wishlist
<evand> cjwatson: for changes to packages that are going to go into proposed (grub-installer), should I create a hardy branch or is it safe to commit to trunk?
<cjwatson> hardy branch would be good
<xivulon> hmm I have already committed a few changes to wubi/hardy branch would that be ok?
<evand> ack'ed
<evand> xivulon: I'd prefer to have a branch of Wubi for just the things that are going to go into 8.04.1
<xivulon> evand then I will rename hardy -> hardy.old (obsoleted) and re-upload hardy as of 501 (since do not know other way to revert things in launchpad)
<xivulon> then I will add hardy.pointrelease or something with the extra changes
<xivulon> is that ok?
<cjwatson> you can just 'bzr revert -r501' and then commit that, thereby committing a change which takes you back to r501
<cjwatson> (possibly branching first so that you have the state handy for later)
<xivulon> ah thanks will that later on tonight then
<evand> am I right in assuming that the proper bzr workflow is make a change in trunk then merge in the hardy branch, so we carry any necessary changes to the next release and preserve the changelog entries?
<evand> merge the changes into*
<xivulon> if so I could also rename hardy->trunk + branch trunk -r 501 and upload as "8.04" + create a third branch called 8.04.1
<evand> there's no need for three branches
<evand> we just need a branch for keeping changes that will go into 8.04.1 and trunk
<xivulon> so trunk I keep trunk ("hardy" in my case) at r501 and add a new branch with r505+
<xivulon> correct?
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> will do
<evand> thanks
<xivulon> np (should have thought about branching earlier on)
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2677 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Handle the migration-assistant UI being fed non-UTF data gracefully.
<evand> cjwatson: can you confirm the above?  Is the right workflow to make changes in trunk and then merge into the hardy branches for most changes?
<cjwatson> evand: that's usually sensible, yes
<cjwatson> although the other way round is not a critical failure or anything
<evand> cjwatson: ok, thanks for clearing that up
<CIA-1> ubiquity: evand * r2678 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): * Make capitalization of migration-assistant consistent (LP: #225555).
<evand> Hrm, "Migration Assistant: " generated in scripts/summary and thus untranslated or "None" untranslated? (in reference to bug 225558)
<evand> I suppose I also have the option of sticking a text question in debconf for either option and gaining translations.
<mpt> evand, do you mean that none of the summary text is localized?
<evand> mpt: no, it is.
<evand> the summary text is translated, but the stuff m-a substitutes in is not
<mpt> It didn't occur to me at the time, but "Migration Assistant" doesn't appear anywhere else in the interface, does it?
<evand> hrm, no, I don't believe it does
<mpt> it's the hidden engine
<evand> should it just say something like, "Documents and settings to import: "?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> followed by either "None", or the list of what it is importing
<evand> ok, will do
<cjwatson> I wondered why that text isn't left out for non-m-a installs
<evand> well, it wouldn't get translated if I subst'ed it in, but I think what I'm going to do is make ubiquity/none or something similar to hold translations for None
<killroy1971> Question for the team about the Ubuntu installer
<killroy1971> the installation hangs at the "detecting hardware" seciton
<cjwatson> usually, that's because trying to load a module hung, and is typically a kernel bug of some kind
<cjwatson> it may be interesting to know whether the system is otherwise responsive
<killroy1971> this time it's hanging at the "resizing partitions" section
<cjwatson> if you are using the desktop CD, try wiggling the mouse
<cjwatson> if you are using the alternate or server CD, press Alt-F2 and then Alt-F1 and see if the screen changes
<killroy1971> the system is as responsive as a bootable CD can be
<killroy1971> the gui really slows things down
<cjwatson> how much memory do you have?
<killroy1971> 2 GB
<killroy1971> I built this machine last year and I've run Ubuntu on it before
<cjwatson> ok, plenty
<cjwatson> pop up a terminal and look at the end of /var/log/syslog
<killroy1971> stand by
<killroy1971> strange, the install moved forward when I launched terminal
<killroy1971> I don't have any error messages in the syslog
<cjwatson> curious that starting a terminal nudged it
<cjwatson> note that resize is known to take some time without feedback
<killroy1971> well I'm at the next step and this is where it's been hanging up
<killroy1971> it hangs at "detecting file systems"
<cjwatson> anything in /var/log/installer/debug or /var/log/kern.log?
<killroy1971> hey it moved this time, but the difference was that I was running terminal
<killroy1971> I did get a Python "Future warning" but things are moving along
<killroy1971> I left this same config last night but it just hung up
<killroy1971> I wasn't running terminal
<cjwatson> future warning> probably from the apt module, that one's harmless
<killroy1971> that's what I figured
<cjwatson> random freezes that unwedge when you move something smell of lost interrupts to me
<cjwatson> (again, kernel ...)
<killroy1971> the kern.log has a warning about the ufstype and a bad magic number
<killroy1971> maybe it hung up on mounting the new file partitions?
<killroy1971> one issue with the graphical installer: if you choose to just run the installer you can't pop up a terminal to see what's wrong
<cjwatson> shouldn't think so, it's (unfortunately) normal behaviour for a vast number of such warnings to be emitted during os-prober runs
<cjwatson> true, though you can press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and look there
<killroy1971> really?  I didn't know that was available
<killroy1971> what does that function do?
<killroy1971> does it pull up a console or does it display a running log?
<cjwatson> ctrl-alt-f1> switch to Linux virtual terminal
<cjwatson> i.e. switch away from the graphical environment
<cjwatson> you can switch back with alt-f7
<killroy1971> I'll have to try that next time
<killroy1971> I've done that when I ran Debian and had the video driver dump on me
<killroy1971> but that was several years ago
<killroy1971> anyways, thank for your help
<xivulon> evand,  can you see if you are happy with the wubi branches?
<xivulon> then I will add the grub4dos code
<xivulon> there is a new branch called hardy.proposed for rev 501+
<elixam> salve a tutti!
<elixam> c'è qualche buon'anima a cui posso chiedere un help su ubuntu?
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't speak Italian; #ubuntu-it might be of more help
<elixam> ops...sorry, right, i'm go to ubuntu.it...tank you  very much
<elixam> bye
<elixam> :-)
<xivulon> elixam, Io parlo italiano
<xivulon> what is good practice when a bug is actually fixed in another project (see 217348) shall I mark wubi in such case as invalid?
<xivulon> or as fix committed?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-05-03
<xivulon> evand rev 506 is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/hardy.proposed
<xivulon> note that you have to delete src/grub4dos/trunk then run make prerequisites
<CIA-1> rootskel: cjwatson * r328 ubuntu/ (16 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 1.62
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r88 ubuntu/ (88 files in 11 dirs): merge from Debian 117
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r89 ubuntu/partman-commit: sync changes from partman to partman-commit
<CIA-1> partman-base: cjwatson * r90 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 117ubuntu1
<xivulon> evand, can you please have a look at bug #136682
<xivulon> Tormod submitted a patch, do you think we can provide that via lupin > lupin-support?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-27
<CarlFK> live cd, root w/ networking, grub.... segfault.
<CarlFK> installed 9.04 using alt installer.  used ext4 for / on sda1 which includes /boot.  I also had 2 other drives plugged in.  when I booted, I got "GRUB Hard Disk Error"  - thus the live...grub
<CarlFK> grub, grub prompt> root (hd0,0) \n  grub> kernel vmlinux \n Segfault
<cjwatson> please report this to LP rather than here
<cjwatson> though I have to say that a segfault actually sounds like something later than grub, perhaps something very early in the initramfs - grub itself runs outside the operating system's memory management and a segfault would be kinda weird
<CarlFK> the segfault is when boot live cd and run grub from a root shell
<cjwatson> oh, right, you can tell I'm tired
<cjwatson> please report that using ubuntu-bug so that we get a crash dump
<CarlFK> no prob - my report here is kinda ... inside out
<CarlFK> is there a .crashfile I can include?
<CarlFK> the segfault does not say "core dumped" - not sure if that's what ubuntu-bug wants
<cjwatson> if ubuntu-bug can find a .crash file, it will include it
<cjwatson> oh, or maybe not
<CarlFK> ok
<CarlFK> heh
<cjwatson> if there is a .crash file, you should get the icon for it
<cjwatson> you might need to follow the directions at the top of /etc/default/apport first though, and then reproduce the crash again, since apport is typically turned off for final releases
<cjwatson> so 'sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport start', reproduce crash, click on icon
<CarlFK> I think running sudo grub was hiding the crash from the user
<CarlFK> chmod -R  777 /var/crash = "crash detected... "
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/367677
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<CarlFK> still?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/367677
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367677 in grub "grub crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<Rafik> hi. someone asked why Ottawa (the capital of Canada) isn't in the listing for timezone selection but smaller Canadian cities are
<persia> Rafik, It wasn't in the list of cities provided by the upstream list (zone.tab from tzdata2009f.tar.gz from ftp://elsie.nci.nih.gov/pub/
<persia> It's possible to add it, but it would make more sense to add upstream.
<Rafik> good to know, thank you
<soren> cjwatson: How would you rate the chances of having the graphical d-i for Karmic?
<cjwatson> soren: don't know yet, I haven't checked whether it's working with current GTK yet. Probably better than for Jaunty though
<cody-somerville> It worked okay for me
<cody-somerville> I didn't do a full install with it though
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3253 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Provide better labels for the partition buttons (LP: #336764).
<asac> what package would the "bookmarks import from old/windows installs" be in?
<charlie-tca> Isn't that migration-assistant ?
<evand> indeed, migration-assistant
<evand> though it doesn't work with Firefox 3 at all at the moment
<asac> evand: is bug 220064 ffox 3 specific?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220064 in migration-assistant "Migration Assistant does not migrate firefox bookmarks" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220064
<asac> ok commented
<evand> It is, yes.  One of the things I'll be doing over the Karmic cycle is bringing migration-assistant up to date with changes to firefox, pidgin, and other sources.
<asac> good ;)
<asac> if you need info on firefox shoot
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-28
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r3254 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Move the ubiquity icon into the ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork package
<CIA-4> ubiquity: (LP: #322174).
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): merge from Debian 0.62
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r192 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/parser_rfc822.c):
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: Remove rather silly fwrite _FORTIFY_SOURCE workaround, since Ubuntu's
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: glibc no longer requires this.
<CIA-4> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r193 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.62ubuntu1
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r610 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from Debian 2.28
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r611 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.28
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I get an error when installing ubuntu via pxe, apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons
<cjwatson> will need to see the full syslog
<maxagaz> is there a log somewhere ?
<cjwatson> go back to the main menu and select "save debug logs"
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r612 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.28ubuntu1
<maxagaz> how to run a preseed install in debut mode ?
<maxagaz> i need to check which line of the preseed didn't work for my pxe install
<cjwatson> doesn't work that way
<cjwatson> not really, anyway
<cjwatson> it'll be easier if you just show me the syslog :)
<cjwatson> that said, you can add this boot parameter to get more verbosity in the logs: DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer
<cjwatson> but it takes practice to read the results
<maxagaz> cjwatson, are you talking to me ?
<cjwatson> maxagaz: yes
<maxagaz> cjwatson, where to put the DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer ?
<cjwatson> don't worry about that yet
<cjwatson> just show me the syslog from your current installation run
<maxagaz> cjwatson, there's nothing about it in /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> don't try to interpret it; just show me the whole thing
<cjwatson> oh, and show me the preseed file, with any passwords removed but no other changes
<DogWater> Is anyone aware of why the Jaunty installer indicates that you need to reboot before it can use a newly created partition?
<cjwatson> it only does that if the disk was busy before it started - e.g. you had a mounted partition on that disk
<cjwatson> and that's just a constraint imposed by the kernel
<DogWater> How could the partition be mounted if it is a brand new machine?
<cjwatson> DogWater: "e.g."
<cjwatson> DogWater: for a more accurate diagnosis, I'd need to see syslog+partman
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r290 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-shared.sh):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Only ensure that there is at least one primary partition after
<CIA-4> partman-auto: autopartitioning on partition tables that use extended partitions.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-29
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r672 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.67
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r673 ubuntu/list-devices: update list-devices usage message for mmc-partition
<CIA-4> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r674 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.67ubuntu1
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1089 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.30-1 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1090 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to karmic.
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r613 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog choose-mirror-bin.templates-in): Switch to karmic by default; drop gutsy from the list of suite choices.
<CIA-4> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r614 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.28ubuntu2
<maxagaz> In the preseed, at the line: "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, ubuntu-desktop", where is ubuntu-desktop defined ?
<cjwatson> maxagaz: tasksel
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r340 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/rules src/init): merge from Debian 1.76
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r291 ubuntu/ (90 files in 25 dirs):
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Merge from Debian 85.
<CIA-4> partman-auto: Drop relatime from autopartitioning recipes; it's the default in Linux 2.6.30.
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r292 ubuntu/debian/po/ (ast.po kk.po): msgmerge new translations
<CIA-4> partman-auto: cjwatson * r293 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 85ubuntu1
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r365 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Use -ia64 kernel across the board on ia64.
<cybydude>  :) hi folks!
<davmor2> Hello
<cybydude> hi cjwatson
<cybydude> greets tp all
<cybydude> i mean greets to all
<cybydude> basically, am trying to develop an integrated installer for a customised version of slax
<cybydude> i found ubiquity sort of approach very ideal
<cybydude> especially the partioning part
<cybydude> so i was wondering, how do i go about compiling it
<cybydude> and customising it
<cjwatson> well, start by learning how to build Debian-format source packages in general
<cjwatson> the debuild(1) tool in the devscripts package is a reasonable starting point
<cjwatson> ubiquity is really really STRONGLY dependent on other things in Ubuntu though
<cjwatson> so you may find it pretty difficult going if the underlying distribution differs much at all
<cjwatson> there's a doc/README file in the ubiquity source package with some initial guidance
<cybydude> thanks a lot for the information. i had gone through the the README and a couple of wiki articles.
<cybydude> atleast to begin with, can u please tell me how to compile ubiquity from source in jaunty
<cjwatson> I thought I just did
<cjwatson> get the source package and use the debuild tool
<cybydude> sorry. i tried ./configure and ended up with error
<cjwatson> yeah, don't do that :)
<cybydude> regarding pygtk2 not being found tha
<cjwatson> 'sudo apt-get build-dep ubiquity' will help ... but (unfortunately) you still can't build ubiquity using the traditional ./configure && make approach, sorry. you have to use the Debian build system for it
<cybydude> ok. i think i got it.
<cjwatson> I realise it's confusing because it looks as though you can build it like that
<cybydude> if u dont mind , can u briefly mention how do we go about using the debian build system - any link / pointer would do.
<cjwatson> debuild
<cybydude> ok.
<cjwatson> it's in the devscripts package, and it has a manual page
<cjwatson> you probably want to use 'debuild -b' to build just binaries, and to avoid
<cjwatson> err, ignore "and to avoid"
<cybydude> thanks a lot for your time. one last question - is it possible to only build a part of ubiquity - for eg just partioning
<cjwatson> afraid not, it's pretty monolithic
<cjwatson> it'd be a lot of work to split that out
<cybydude> thanks.
<cybydude> any other better way u can think of - for my probs (slax installer)?
<cjwatson> ubiquity builds on "d-i", the Debian installer, which is very modular; but most of the UI is implemented in the ubiquity layer, and not in a modular way
<cjwatson> distributions tend to build installers themselves, IME :-)
<cjwatson> the reusability is mostly in things like libparted
<cjwatson> I'm not sure this is the way it ought to be, but it seems to be the way it is at the moment
<cybydude> thanks a lot cj.
<cjwatson> sorry I can't help further
<cybydude> very kind of you to have spared ur time.
<cybydude> good day to you.
<cjwatson> if you wanted to get ubiquity running exactly as-is, you'd probably have to start by getting a live CD working with casper or something extremely similar, and also get debconf ported
<cjwatson> ubiquity kind of expects dpkg and apt at the moment, so you'd need to port from that if you're using a different package management system, and figure out how to get progress information and such through
<cjwatson> the build system is inextricably wedded to debhelper
<cjwatson> things like console keymap setup and the like would need to be ported to whatever your target uses - it might actually be easiest to keep on using console-setup in ubiquity and maybe just have it spit out different files on the target system if that's needed
<cjwatson> the partitioner might actually be one of the easiest bits, although in order to use it you'd have to figure out how to port the rest
<cjwatson> definitely a head-scratcher until you've made yourself very familiar with debconf though :-
<cjwatson> :-)
<cjwatson> cybydude: ^-
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r366 ubuntu/ (45 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 1.99
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r367 ubuntu/kernel/tests/armel/ (qemu-versatilepb.test sheevaplug.test): update new tests for Ubuntu
<CIA-4> base-installer: cjwatson * r368 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99ubuntu1
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r635 ubuntu/ (20 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.48
<NCommander> cjwatson, I have a patch for libdebian-installer on SPARC (to resolve the FTBFS), although I'm not sure if I should also fix the fputs lines as well (they don't trigger a warning, but they look wrong to me unchecked)
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdebian-installer/+bug/369439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369439 in libdebian-installer "Please merge SPARC FTBFS fixes onto libdebian-installer" [Undecided,New]
<alex_joni> if I create a custom apt source list (located in /etc/apt/sources.list.d) on the LiveCD, does it get copied over on the installed CD?
<alex_joni> (I found that it did, but can't quite locate where this happens. and since I have used a /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/* custom generator, I ended up with twice the info)
<alex_joni> should I just remove the generator I wrote, and trust that the file from sources.list.d/ gets copied over every time?
<cjwatson> NCommander: no, please don't
<NCommander> cjwatson, ?
<cjwatson> NCommander: I intentionally removed the fwrite checks because (a) they're horribly ugly and (b) current glibc no longer needs them - the reason that libdebian-installer FTBFS on sparc is that glibc hasn't built on sparc for the last three revisions
<NCommander> Oh
<cjwatson> so the right thing to do is to fix glibc
<cjwatson> alex_joni: if the file is in the live filesystem, it'll get copied along with everything else
<NCommander> cjwatson, ew, sorry, I was unaware that glibc was FTBFSing :-/
<cjwatson> NCommander: I mentioned it on IRC a few days ago and tried to highlight you, I think
<NCommander> cjwatson, must have missed the ping :-/
<cjwatson> NCommander: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/04/28/%23ubuntu-devel.html and search for glibc
<NCommander> cjwatson, completely missed that ping
<CIA-4> netcfg: cjwatson * r636 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.48ubuntu1
<alex_joni> cjwatson: cool, thanks
<cjwatson> alex_joni: of course if you don't want it to be copied then there are ways around it, but it sounds as if this is actually the best behaviour from your POV
<alex_joni> yup, it is
<alex_joni> around dapper I wasn't aware of the sources.list.d, so I added a apt-setup generator
<alex_joni> and on hardy I did the same as for dapper :)
<CIA-4> rootskel: cjwatson * r341 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.76ubuntu1
<alex_joni> cjwatson: thanks again, I'll test the fresh CD tomorrow, but I bet it works as it should
#ubuntu-installer 2009-04-30
<cjwatson> oh, and some good news before I go on holiday, the GTK installer boots in karmic
<cjwatson> no effort put into customising it yet, but at least I get the language screen
<evand> woohoo, ^ glad to hear the news on GTK d-i
<e1luca> hi I have 2 (newbie) questions:
<e1luca> 1 Now have Fedora10 installed. can install over or I have to erase the HD?
<e1luca> 2 I have a Vaio FW21E with intel core 2 duo (64bit). what image should I use 9.04 i386 or amd64?
<e1luca> tnx in advance
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r98 usb-creator/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Add a simplistic estimator of the remaining time. Thanks Lars
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Wirzenius (LP: #333051).
<Carlis> I want to install Xubuntu in PC.
<Carlis> I have created bootable Live USB drives.
<Carlis> I restart the PC with the flash memory inserted and
<Carlis> I have three options to choose: 1.Default. 2.Help. 3. oem=OEM.
<Carlis> I choose Default option and then I choose Install incon in the desktop.
<Carlis> and I receive an error message.
<Carlis> The error message is: Sorry the program "ubiquity" closed unexpectedly.
<Carlis> How do i fix this issue ?
<Carlis> Thanks for helping me.
<Carlis> is there anybody here ???
<Carlis> Hi ???
<Carlis> I am waiting here for help
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r99 usb-creator/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Go back to the Intrepid behavior of using MB precision for the persistent
<CIA-4> usb-creator: storage size.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-01
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r98 usb-creator.future/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Add raw disk image support.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Change the wording on the reboot message slightly to ease confusion.
<CIA-4> usb-creator:  Thanks Andrew Keyes.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Add unittest support.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Use the logging module, rather than a custom logging class.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: * Raise exceptions in backend.popen rather than parsing a tuple returned
<evand> ^- lots more to do there before it actually fully works.  I just wanted to make sure I had it on datacenter backup as I don't trust my own hardware, and because I haven't been managing changes in a revision control system up until now.
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r99 future/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: Get mountpoints directly from HAL as needed, rather than trying to keep a
<CIA-4> usb-creator: list of them in sync.
<superm1> evand, i've been meaning to ask, were you planning on switching usb-creator to a policykit enabled frontend/backend too?  you're most of the way there with the way you've got the frontend and backend written
<evand> indeed, that's the game plan
<superm1> cool.  i switched dell-recovery over to it too recently.  following jockey's source helped a lot for it
<superm1> which i've finally got approval from 2 levels of management to get the source released, just need one more level of management now :)
<evand> hooray!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-05-02
<TumbleWeed1> Can I ask an installer problem question here?
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-installer to: Don't ask to ask, just ask (and stick around, we aren't all here 24/7) | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/FAQ | Development of d-i and ubiquity in Ubuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development | If nobody answers, try ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> cjwatson, +1 on topic change :-)
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> evand: cjwatson_: ive started moving things around and trying to merge oem-config and ubiquity :)... man... I think I need a shield and broadsword to fight this beast...
<Omahn> Hello everyone. I have a problem with a preseeded install of 8.04.2 with RAID1, it fails at the update-grub step. Same with Intrepid. But not with Jaunty. Does anyone know what's changed in relation to Grub in Jaunty? (In the hope that it might give a clue how to fix 8.04.2!)
<Omahn> A bit more background. I have a physical server (a Sun X4100 M2) with two SATA disks, I'm creating two RAID1 arrays, md0 for swap and md1 for /. The preseed works fine on a VM with a similar setup (2 SCSI disks) but not the physical box. It's very odd..
<shtylman> If I can remember right.../boot needs to be a separate partition
<shtylman> Omahn: ^
<shtylman> ive done raid1 setups before and every time ive had to make /boot be a separate partition (can't remember if I raided that parition or not) ... I think I did
<Omahn> And not raid1? (for /boot)
<shtylman> Omahn: can't recall it was a long time ago...but I think I still did raid1 for boot...it just had to be separate for some reason
<Omahn> Thanks, I'll give it a whirl now :-)
<Omahn> Fingers crossed..
<shtylman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<shtylman> Omahn: ^ take a look at that...it give some tips and reasons about the /boot partition
<Omahn> That seems to suggest its ok (not having a seperate /boot) so long as you're using RAID1.
<Omahn> I'll give it a try anyway, only takes a few minutes.
<Omahn> shtylman: I think that's worked (moving /boot to another raid1 device). It's certainly finished going through d-i, although the syslog doesn't mention the installation of grub to hd1 like I believe it should. I'll have to wait until I get physical access to the box next week to see if it has or hasn't installed to the second disk. Looks promising though! Thanks.
<shtylman> Omahn: glad to hear :)
<Omahn> Actually, I might be able to disable the disk in the bios to test it.. :-)
<Omahn> shtylman: Works *perfectly* - thanks for your help.
<shtylman> Omahn: no prob
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-03
<DogWater> is there any way during kickstart or using any of the preseed commands to completely destroy LVM on all disks during before it tries to do partitioning
<DogWater> seems like it gets stuck with LVM
<DogWater> I had thought this was fixed before
<DogWater> but i guess not
<DogWater> herm, it thought that the system had RAID on the drives
<DogWater> it of course didnt
<DogWater> is there a way to tell it not to activate the raid disks from kickstart or preseed?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-04
<cjwatson> corecode_: I already tried nobarrier, makes no difference.  The slowdown's in the lucid release notes
<cjwatson> DASPRiD: hi
<corecode_> cjwatson: thanks
<corecode_> cjwatson: any hints where the invalid root file system error could come from?
<cjwatson> corecode_: that's a secondary error due to something else going wrong during partitioning.  /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman combined should be enough to investigate
<cjwatson> or at least that's my guess from the limited information you've given
<corecode_> there was a way to make partman more verbose
<corecode_> but i forgot
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4120 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-summary.py): Only validate the GRUB device entry if it's shown.
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4121 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 2.3.0
<CIA-3> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4122 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): merge lp:~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/lucid-release
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-05
<corecode_> is there an easy way to find which question asks which text?
<corecode_> i see.  i need to erase all partitions/lvm pvs first
<corecode_> but i can't seem to do that, after dd'ing over the drives, the kernel still thinks there are pvs
<corecode_> i think i should use "blockdev", but that's not available in the installer
<corecode_> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<corecode_> i set this in my preseed
<corecode_> but i'm still being asked the question
<corecode_> any idea why?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-06
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to see all options of a d-i line in preseed. For example, right now I am looking at d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition and I don't know what possible values I can place there are
<maxagaz> can I send a file in attachment with the command mail ?
<corecode_> jetole: you'll have to look at the template file
<jetole> corecode_: where can I find the template file?
<corecode_> in the packages
<corecode_> it is a pain
<corecode_> i'm always looking in the d-i svn
<jetole> grrrrr
<jetole> Well I solved the issue I was having with preseed and don't need but thought it would be worth looking into. If you say it's a pain and since I don't _need_ it then for now I will pass
<jetole> thanks for the insight though
<jetole> right now I am trying to figure out how to get puppet to run after preseed since in 10.04 it's told not to run by default as per /etc/default/puppet
<corecode_> what is puppet?
<corecode_> i have a line:
<corecode_> d-i preseed/late_command string preseed_fetch customize_install.sh /target/tmp/customize_install.sh && in-target sh /tmp/customize_install.sh
<jetole> I have no idea what that line does. Puppet is a systems config tools aimed at clusters. a puppet client connects to puppet master and puppet master tells the system how to be configured
<jetole> i.e. always run this service. Make sure this file exists, restart this service if this file changes, make sure this user exists and is part of said groups etc etc
<jetole> it's similar in concept to cfengine to but newer and although not based on the cfengine code you could say improved
<corecode_> that line downloads a shell script
<corecode_> and runs it
<jetole> ah
<corecode_> after installation
<jetole> do you know if I have sed in the installer?
<corecode_> you mean if you use that shell script?
<corecode_> then you're running in a chroot of the installed system
<jetole> no I mean if sed is available inside the installer
<corecode_> you have everything you installed
<corecode_> likely
<jetole> ah thats true. I was thinking just as a final command run something like "sed -e 's/^START=no$/START=yes/' -i /target/etc/default/puppet
<jetole> but since I have it in target I can do full path to sed in the target
<jetole> so thanks for the insight on that
<corecode_> just use my line :)
<jetole> Where do I get that script from and how do I customize it?
<corecode_> you write it yourself
<corecode_> and it downloads it from the location of the preseed.conf file
<jetole> and I place it in the ... thats what I was about to ask
<corecode_> the boot path looks like:
<corecode_> append console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8 auto=true priority=critical interface=auto url=http://labospc40/preseed/./lucid-preseed.cfg vga=normal initrd=lucid-installer/amd64/initrd.gz --
<jetole> and the in-target does ... actually that looks really cool now that I'm starting to understand it
<corecode_> the /./ says "relative to this path"
<jetole> neat
<jetole> very neat
<jetole> thanks
<corecode_> do you by any chance have an idea how i can install over a lvm system?
<corecode_> the installer complains
<jetole> I think enabling puppet though is the only thing I need to do. You should really check it out.
<jetole> http://www.puppetlabs.com/
<corecode_> yea i heard about that
<jetole> you mean over a previously existing LVM or is it asking you to confirm writes to the partition table
<jetole> (since I have seen both)
<corecode_> over an existing lvm
<corecode_> that spans multiple disks
<corecode_> i want to kill everything and start from scratch
<jetole> nope but I have seen it
<corecode_> but that doesn't seem to work
<corecode_> maybe we should grab some wiki page and document our snippets
<jetole> I haven't actually heard of lvm over multiple disks. I mean I have heard of it but never known anyone whose tried it. Have you considered linux raid
<jetole> ?
<jetole> I don't think I have anything to document
<jetole> that trick you showed me though. Yeah thats worth it
<corecode_> what do you mean, no lvm over multiple disks
<corecode_> that's the whole point of it, no?
<jetole> no
<corecode_> oh.
<jetole> for example I use lvm on all my VM servers to dynamically create virtual disks from the storage
<jetole> which exists on hardware raid
<corecode_> ah, we don't have hardware raid
<corecode_> they are just research machines
<jetole> no but there is software raid
<corecode_> which happen to have two disks
<jetole> you have a few options, linear is like jbod then their is raid 10, raid5 and raid6
<corecode_> i'm just creating one big file system from the rest of the first disk and the whole second disk
<jetole> Yeah I used the software raid on my home workstation the other day creating a raid1 / disk mirroring out of two drives without any hardware raid suppot
<jetole> *support
<jetole> corecode_: yeah that sounds like linear raid from the software raid to me
<jetole> I know it can be done via LVM
<jetole> I just have no experience with it
<soren> corecode_: Spanning a volume group over multiple disks is /fine/. I do it all the time.
<jetole> Does anyone know if there is anyway in a preseed file to enable a package that debian has disabled the package via /etc/default (in this case puppet). I seem to be having some issues with the late run command and I only need one package enabled to setup the rest of my systems (puppet is config management)
<soren> You can't do it from late_command?
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.69
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r207 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.69
 * ogra wonders why that came twice
<cjwatson> I made a mistake and uncommitted
<ogra> ah
<CIA-3> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r208 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.69ubuntu1
<ogra> geez, do we get grub2 bugs hourly now ?
<ogra> hmm, the last two seem actually not to be caused by people mis-editing their /etc/default/grub file
<corecode_> cjwatson: is there a way to make the installer killall lvm setup?
<corecode_> cjwatson: i tried dd'ing over the drives, but the kernel doesn't refresh its information then
<jetole> soren: here is my late_command thats failing: d-i preseed/late_command string in-target sh /bin/sed -e 's/^START=no$/START=yes/' -i /etc/default/puppet
<cjwatson> corecode_: there's a preseed for it somewhere, I don't remember the details offhand
<cjwatson> jetole: why are you using 'sh' there?  it seems unlikely to help and will probably hinder
<jetole> the actual command is giving an exit status of 2 during the install
<cjwatson> corecode_: have you checked the installation guide?
<cjwatson> # If one of the disks that are going to be automatically partitioned
<cjwatson> # contains an old LVM configuration, the user will normally receive a
<cjwatson> # warning. This can be preseeded away...
<cjwatson> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<jetole> cjwatson: I have never used in-target today and thats based on me changing the command from what someone else told me
<jetole> cjwatson: how you you rewrite that?
<cjwatson> jetole: well, I'd just drop the 'sh /bin/'
<cjwatson> i.e. in-target sed ...
<jetole> cjwatson: d-i preseed/late_command string in-target sed -e 's/^START=no$/START=yes/' -i /etc/default/puppet
<jetole> ?
<jetole> it knows the $PATH when I use in-target?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> well, it will have some default path or other, but /bin will certainly be in $PATH
<jetole> great
 * jetole tries this now
<jetole> cjwatson: I'm hoping this works but regardless, thanks
<jetole> cjwatson: well so far so good. The installer finished without an error
<corecode_> cjwatson: i have device_remove_lvm set already\
<corecode_> must be something else
<corecode_> Because the volume group(s) on the selected device also consist of physical volumes on other devices, it is not considered safe to remove its LVM data automatically. If you wish to use this device for partitioning, please remove its LVM data first.
<corecode_> yea, how do i do that?
<corecode_> i tried dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<corecode_> but i can't tell the kernel that the lvm is gone now
<jetole> corecode_: afaik and I haven't looked into this thoroughly nor am I an authority but it seems the overwrite existing lvm via preseed is broken in 10.04 since how to do it is documented in the ubuntu docs for preseed for 10.04 where they give you the exact line and you are the third or fourth person + myself who I have heard this from
<corecode_> ah
<corecode_> thanks
<jetole> if/when you confirm it then file a bug and hopefully it should be fixed come 10.04.1
<corecode_> i didn't even find ubuntu preseed docs yes
<corecode_> last time i looked they didn't exist
<corecode_> The volume group name used to automatically partition using LVM is
<corecode_> already in use. Lowering the priority for configuration questions
<corecode_> will allow you to specify an alternative name.
<corecode_> huh?
<corecode_> something is REALLy wrong
<corecode_> i started with a clean disk
<corecode_> well, wiped out 4MB at the beginning of the drive
<corecode_> ah yea
<corecode_> definitely a bug
<corecode_> cjwatson: the parititoner needs to wipe the contents of the new partitions
<corecode_> cjwatson: otherwise previously existing lvm partitions will be picked up and confuse the installer
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-07
<LinuxPhreak> I'm looking for the Wubi source for 9.10 or 10.04. I can only seem to find Wubi Hardy
<ev> LinuxPhreak: bzr branch lp:wubi wubi.trunk
<jetole> Does anyone know if there is any way to give a host a random hostname when doing a preseed install?
<persia> You might be able to do it by setting up your DHCP server to pass an IP and nameserver that reverse-resolves to a random hostname (requires fussing with the DNS server).  You might also be able to do something with early_command
<jetole> The hostname doesn't have to be completely random but I am thinking if I install in  environment where I always want these machines to be automatically setup i.e. let's say office workstations or in a school and I don't want to have to preconfigure every host.
<ogra> cjwatson, do you have any idea about all these Xserver issues when people upgrade grub-pc ? (my suspicion is the screensaver kicked in but i'm not 100% sure it would actually make the upgrade fail)
<ogra> cjwatson, i also think it would make a lot of sense if apport would collect /etc/default/grub automatically, there are so many people following broken docs to change their cmdline for nvidia/fglrx
<cjwatson> I don't know, sorry.  and yes that would be a good idea
<cjwatson> I'm at somehands so totally behind
<ogra> yeah, i know
<ogra> about 10-20% of the currently coming in grub bugs are mis-edited /etc/default/grub files, there is a blog entry from ubuntugeek they copy/paste to change plymouth on proprietary drivers that has a linewrap in the default cmdline options ...
<ogra> sadly the terminal log isnt always clear
<cjwatson> we could theoretically work around that, but it's still DDTT
<cjwatson> feel free to mark such bugs as Invalid with a suitable explanation if you aren't doing so already
<ogra> well, first of all i always try to get the default file
<cjwatson> the one thing to be careful of is that grub configuration can include the boot password
<ogra> ouch, i didnt know that
<cjwatson> so apport would have to be careful of that
<ogra> yeah
<cjwatson> it's only if manually configured
<ogra> still, its something that needs to be stripped :)
<ev> cjwatson: so, I profoundly disagree with Joey in Debian bug 357118 (hide passwords in debug logs) and would like to keep a delta of your patch against debconf.  Are you okay with that?
<ubottu> Debian bug 357118 in debconf "debconf: exposes passwords in debug messages" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/357118
#ubuntu-installer 2010-05-08
<cjwatson> ev: I dunno.  I do sort of agree with Joey, and I hate the idea of keeping a patch like that against debconf forever.  Is there a strong reason for us to push it?
<ev> cjwatson: we could enable debug mode by default during development and not have to ask people to run through the installer a second time (especially when they've since completed a successful install).
<ev> is there a reason why it's considered a hack?  Other than the regex on "SET " it seems quite clean, and I can't see why the aforementioned bit is that bad.
<ev> err rather, "why do you consider it a hack"
<cjwatson> ev: having to parse the command twice is pretty ugly, but the really ugly bit is having to figure out the question type right at the start like that
<cjwatson> ev: maybe we could have that hack in debconf just during development, not sure
<cjwatson> I think I would strongly prefer it not to be present for release
<ev> that sounds like a reasonable compromise if we cannot come up with anything better.
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r210 ubuntu/ (68 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 141
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 141 could not be found
<CIA-3> partman-base: cjwatson * r211 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 141ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-02
<CIA-7> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r357 ubuntu/ (66 files in 8 dirs): merge from Debian 0.78
<CIA-7> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r358 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.78ubuntu1
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r632 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.95
<CIA-7> rootskel: cjwatson * r633 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.95ubuntu1
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4725 trunk/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 2.7.0
<bdmurray> cjwatson: bug 756564 has been receiving some more activity
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 756564 in grub2 "After Maverick to Natty upgrade, grub won't boot and displays "symbol not found : 'grub_env_export'"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/756564
<cjwatson> bdmurray: pretty much every time that bug appears, it's a local misconfiguration
<cjwatson> or any bug of that form - GRUB failing to find a symbol
<cjwatson> it happens when the core image is out of sync with modules, which happens when grub-pc is configured to install to the wrong device
<bdmurray> cjwatson: so it generally happens when people have been modifying grub's configuration?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: or these type of things
<cjwatson> botched migration from one boot loader to another; old bugs hanging around from a couple of releases of Ubuntu ago; debconf database got trashed for some reason; maybe confusion around swapping disks; etc.
<cjwatson> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/debian/2010-06-21-grub2-boot-problems.html describes a genuine bug that used to cause many such problems
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I think what I'm going to do is write up some documentation for the upstream GRUB manual on what this kind of thing means and what you can do about it
<cjwatson> I don't think there's much space for a more detailed error message, unfortunately
<CIA-7> anna: cjwatson * r835 ubuntu/ (33 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.40
<CIA-7> anna: cjwatson * r836 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu1
<CIA-7> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r441 ubuntu/ (34 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.21
<CIA-7> cdrom-checker: cjwatson * r442 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.21ubuntu1
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r309 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.46
<CIA-7> os-prober: cjwatson * r310 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.46ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-03
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1141 ubuntu/ (35 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.83
<CIA-7> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1142 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.83ubuntu1
<CIA-7> main-menu: cjwatson * r565 ubuntu/debian/ (28 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.36
<CIA-7> main-menu: cjwatson * r566 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.36ubuntu1
<CIA-7> net-retriever: cjwatson * r475 ubuntu/ (33 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.28
<CIA-7> net-retriever: cjwatson * r476 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r176 ubuntu/debian/ (31 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.34
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r177 ubuntu/debian/po/ug.po: msgmerge
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r178 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.34ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1348 ubuntu/ (76 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 150
<CIA-7> partman-base: cjwatson * r1349 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 150ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1053 ubuntu/ (31 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 64
<CIA-7> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r1054 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 64ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r904 ubuntu/ (35 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 81
<CIA-7> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r905 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 81ubuntu1
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1159 ubuntu/ (37 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.38
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1160 ubuntu/debian/po/ (22 files): update Ubuntu branding
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1161 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Switch to oneiric by default.
<ev> cjwatson: shall I sort a ubiquity upload or are you in the process of a few more merges?
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1162 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.38
<cjwatson> ev: not sure it'll work right until a bit more of d-i is merged
<cjwatson> feel free to assist :)
<CIA-7> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1163 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.38ubuntu1
<ev> cjwatson: sure thing.  Any particular components I can take off your hands?
<cjwatson> meh, just grab stuff, odds of clashing are low
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r904 ubuntu/ (76 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.39
<ev> cool, will do
<cjwatson> the partman-target merge is assigned to you by TIL
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r905 ubuntu/debian/po/ug.po: msgmerge
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r906 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog): Set cdrom/suite default to oneiric; drop karmic.
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r907 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39ubuntu1
<CIA-7> iso-scan: cjwatson * r545 ubuntu/debian/ (75 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.34
<CIA-7> iso-scan: cjwatson * r546 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.templates): Add oneiric to cdrom/suite Choices; drop karmic.
<CIA-7> iso-scan: cjwatson * r547 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.34ubuntu1
<CIA-7> netcfg: cjwatson * r1251 ubuntu/ (43 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.62
<CIA-7> netcfg: cjwatson * r1252 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.62ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r908 ubuntu/debian/ (34 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 70
<CIA-7> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r909 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 70ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r711 ubuntu/debian/ (35 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 47
<CIA-7> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r712 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 47ubuntu1
<cjwatson> ev: do you have any notes from the 11.10 installation phone call we had, or know of somebody who would?
<ev> yeah, ale sent them our way.  I'll forward the mail to you.
<ev> oh
<ev> you mean the one we just had?
<ev> I *believe* Jason Warner took some
<cjwatson> the one from 20 April, yes
<cjwatson> I'll check with Jason, thanks
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-7> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/debian/ (30 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 19
<CIA-7> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r192 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 19ubuntu1
<CIA-7> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r742 ubuntu/debian/ (32 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.35
<CIA-7> lilo-installer: cjwatson * r743 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<CIA-7> installation-report: cjwatson * r623 ubuntu/ (35 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.45
<CIA-7> installation-report: cjwatson * r624 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from Debian 2.45
<cjwatson> (uncommitted duplicate)
<CIA-7> installation-report: cjwatson * r624 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.45ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-04
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r163 ubuntu/ (38 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.37
<CIA-7> localechooser: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.37ubuntu1
<ScottK> cjwatson: Is supporting full disk encryption installs something that's planned/reasonable for the live CD to do?  In this cycle I'm investigating what it would take to get rid of the Kubuntu alternate and that's one case that's come up that's useful to people.
<CIA-7> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r242 ubuntu/debian/ (32 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 40
<cjwatson> ScottK: reasonable though non-trivial.  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-ubiquity-lvm-luks
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<cjwatson> ev and mpt have been working on a design for a new ubiquity advanced partitioner too, which I think is supposed to cover this, but I don't have a link to hand
<CIA-7> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r243 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 40ubuntu1
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> With Riddell on rotation this cycle if we can drop the alternate installer it'd be a huge help for getting ISO testing done.
<CIA-7> partman-efi: cjwatson * r659 ubuntu/debian/ (31 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 24
<CIA-7> partman-efi: cjwatson * r660 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 24ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r58 ubuntu/debian/ (31 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 6
<CIA-7> partman-btrfs: cjwatson * r59 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 6ubuntu1
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r936 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog network-preseed.templates):
<CIA-7> preseed: In autoserver mode, fetch the preseed file for oneiric instead for
<CIA-7> preseed: wheezy. LP: #681396
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r937 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r938 ubuntu/debian/changelog: UNRELEASED
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r939 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog preseed_aliases):
<CIA-7> preseed: Change the "keymap" alias to keyboard-configuration/layoutcode, since
<CIA-7> preseed: Ubuntu uses console-setup (LP: #74829).
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r940 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.49ubuntu1
<CIA-7> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/ (14 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-7> rootskel-gtk: * Merge from debian unstable. (LP: #776698) Remaining changes:
<CIA-7> rootskel-gtk:  - Add Ubuntu logo.
<CIA-7> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer to ubuntu-installer
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-05
<CIA-7> clock-setup: cjwatson * r225 ubuntu/ (35 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 0.108
<CIA-7> clock-setup: cjwatson * r226 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.108ubuntu1
<atari314> Hello guys, don't know if this is the right place to ask, but anyone have experience  customizing Live-CDs? I'm looking for some info over adding a installer to it (ubiquity/debconf, I'm kinda lost).
<davmor2> atari314: that doesn't make a lot of sense sorry, however there are some excellent docs on the ubuntu wiki for customising a live cd
<davmor2> atari314: I think this is a good starting point for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<atari314> ty for the reply davmor2. So, it's not possible (or at least not intended?) to be able to copy the live-cd build/image to a target?
<davmor2> atari314: That's not generally what it's used for, how ever if you want to add it to a usb stick for example you can do that using the startup disk creator
<atari314> I was trying to build a extreme-minimum ubuntu build (just ubuntu-minimal meta package, kernel and bootloader) that I was able to assemble customizing a live-cd.
<atari314> But I maybe getting wrong the installation concept. So, let me rephrase the question. Would it be possible to edit the alternate install (mini.iso) to control precisely the packages to be installed?
<atari314> as far I could dig into it, it only calls for tasksel after downloading ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard meta packages
<davmor2> atari314: ah pass then, possibly try on #ubuntu there's a good mix of experience there someone should be able to help you out
<atari314> yeah, no luck so far, but thanks for the help, I'm checking the .cfgs on the mini.iso to see If I can find the apt-get request in there so I can "modify" it :)
<atari314> sry to disturb u guys again, but http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP (txt.cfg from the mini.iso alternate install) anyone have any info about the string "append tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false vga=788 initrd=initrd.gz -- quiet" parameter?
<atari314> (any doc. about it?)
<atari314> Anyone knows where I can find the docs to configure this http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP parameters? (actually the string "append tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false vga=788 initrd=initrd.gz -- quiet ")
<maxb> atari314: Um, configure what? Sorry, it's not clear what you want to do.
<atari314> I'm trying to customize the alternate mode / minimal install (mini.iso) so I can select only the packages I really want.
<atari314> ATM, the minimal install install 4 things at minimu, the ubuntu-minimal meta package, the ubuntu-standard meta-package, the kernel and the boot loader.
<maxb> Yes
<atari314> but I just want the ubuntu-minimal, the kernel and the bootloader
<maxb> Setting tasks to the empty string would be a good first step
<atari314> that is the info I was looking for, but the doc. about it very few (or I'm pretty much blind)
<maxb> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<maxb> That is the starting point for understanding what preseeding debconf settings exists
<atari314> man, tysm, that is what I was looking for, god! ty!
<maxb> After that, you generally want to unpack the initrd.gz and the .udeb packages involved in the install and examine the actual source
<maxb> Most of the installer is shell script, so it's directly readable
<atari314> awesome
<maxb> The initrd is a gzipped cpio archive.
<maxb> The udebs can be most conveniently unpacked by using dpkg --unpack to install them on top of an unpacked initrd
<atari314> uhn
<maxb> i.e. fakeroot dpkg --unpack --root=unpackedinitrd foo.udeb
<atari314> got it
<atari314> maxb, "if tasksel tasksel/first multiselect" stands for only install the standard system, and "tasksel tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop" stands for the Ubuntu desktop, no task would removing that entry at all from the preseed?
<maxb> atari314: Removing that entry completely would result in the installer using whatever the default value is
<atari314> uhn, ok, there an option for no-task?
<atari314> the most info I can get on it is this (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000468.html) but it keeps installing the ubuntu-standard
<maxb> Oh
<maxb> Setting an empty value ought to install no tasks
<atari314> trying it now
 * maxb tries it too
<atari314> xD
<atari314> and I'm stuck on the loading...
<atari314> rolling back to 10.10... natty hates me
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-06
<maxb> atari314: OK, so the issue is that standard is not a configurable task, it's implicitly force-selected for installation on all new installs
<atari314> :(
<atari314> just asking, is it possible to make the minimal, download all it force us to download... then remove  the ubuntu-standard meta-package recursively?
<atari314> ok, bad news
<atari314> natty "minimal" install now stands for 800+ mb...
<atari314> definetely a lot more than the 85mb of the ubuntu-minimal + 100mb of the kernel....
<maxb> uh?
<maxb> ok, I get 709MB here
<maxb> Which admittedly is still quite a lot
<atari314> do you know any way to apt-get remove * except A, B, C packages? (I guess that's not even possible)
<atari314> reinstaled, on a 7.1 gb partition formated as ext4 (taking about 180mb for the partition format) the total size is 805mb (i386)
<atari314> xorg eats +68.6 mb
<atari314> if i'm able to remove the extra packages I believe I can fit it all on 200mb
<atari314> 52.9 mb firefox without recommended and 83.5 chromium without recommended... 300mb tops with a working browser.
<atari314> +65.4mb for chromium if firefox is already installed
<atari314> ok... "minimal-install"+xorg+jwm+firefox+chromium+ext4 IndexFiles(for 7.1gb)=996mb
<atari314> not what I wanted but enough to fit a 1gb flashdrive
<atari314> 53(firefox4)+66(chromium11)+69(xorg)= 188mb, not bad at all
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1441 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to oneiric.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1442 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.39-1 kernels.
<davmor2> cjwatson: feature request for the next round of wubi work (A restricted extras button, like in the installer if possible)
<cjwatson> davmor2: best file a bug, it'll be a while until I'm working on wubi again
<cjwatson> (and I've never worked on its Windows UI at all)
<davmor2> cjwatson: will do only clocked it installing for my mom as she is sick of windows7 issues and she couldn't access iplayer and threw a paddy :)
#ubuntu-installer 2011-05-08
<xytis> Hello, I'm trying to set up a preseeded install on computers with windows. Is it possible to automate ntfs partition resizing?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-04-30
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5397 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog ubiquity/gsettings.py): Merge ubiquity-dconf branch, starting dconf-service from ubiquity-dm
<CIA-32> ubiquity: stgraber * r5398 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog src/wallpaper/wallpaper.c): Merge ubiquity-composite, enabling compositing in ubiquity, making notify-osd render properly and rendering shadows around windows.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5399 trunk/debian/ (77 files in 2 dirs): Re-enable alpha warning for quantal.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5400 trunk/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): bump to 2.11
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5401 trunk/debian/changelog: restore missing changelog trailer
<stgraber> cjwatson: thanks for fixing my broken changelog entry ... apparently I didn't merge these branches as well as I thought I did...
<cjwatson> heh, np
<Darael> Tasksel appears to still use aptitude instead of apt-get in the background.  Considering bug 831768 is this not a Really Bad Idea?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<cjwatson> tasksel shouldn't be going particularly near multiarch.
<Darael> It's enabled by default on amd64, and I've been bitten once on an install from the minimal CD already.
<cjwatson> Anyway, our tasksel only uses aptitude in the manual selection task, where there's no alternative.
<Darael> Really?  I was sure it was calling it when I didn't choose that... maybe my memory  is going fuzzy.
<cjwatson> It's either use it and let people figure it out, or not offer the manual selection task at all.  I'm not wild about the latter.
<cjwatson> We stopped using aptitude in general in tasksel in Ubuntu 6.10.
<Darael> Mm, quite.
<ogra_> so preseeding a task would have changed behavior ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: You misunderstand what I mean by manual selection.
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> ogra_: There's a pseudo-task in tasksel which causes aptitude to be spawned interactively.
<ogra_> ah, that one
<Darael> That would presumably be the reason tasksel still has a hard depend on aptitude.
<cjwatson> Yes.
<cjwatson> Though I suppose it would be possible for it to apt-get install aptitude if it needs it; but meh, it's complex enough as it is
<Darael> Well, my apologies for the waste of time.  Clearly I should have come here immediately when I had a problem six months ago - might have been possible to work out what it /actually/ was.  Still, everything is OK now.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5402 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-32> ubiquity: Upgrade to debhelper 9 for improved handling of compiler flags. Make
<CIA-32> ubiquity: sure that /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/ stays where it's supposed to be
<CIA-32> ubiquity: despite changes in the default libdir for multiarch.
<xnox> does update-manager show the slideshow & the twitter feed?
<superm1> where particularly is the whitelist of folders and files to not wipe when picking the "upgrade" option from ubiquity?  i'm struggling to find it in the ubiquity tree for some reason
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5132 python3/ (314 files in 31 dirs): merge trunk
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5133 python3/scripts/ (install.py plugininstall.py): More print functions and new-style except syntax.
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5134 python3/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Another set comprehension.
<cjwatson> superm1: possibly clear_partitions in partman-target
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5403 trunk/ (33 files in 8 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/ubiquity/python3 (only the beginnings of a port so far)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-01
<superm1> cjwatson: yeah it looks like that's it.  i added a task to the bug that got reported for it then
<CIA-32> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5404 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Use new-style octal literals.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-02
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5405 trunk/d-i/sources.list: precise -> quantal
<jo-erlend> I have a bootable usb on my keyring. It uses persistence. If I store things on it, then those won't be copied if I install from it, right?
<CIA-62> localechooser: cjwatson * r174 ubuntu/ (16 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.40
<cjwatson> right, I don't believe we copy that
<CIA-62> localechooser: cjwatson * r175 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.40ubuntu1
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5406 trunk/ (debian/real-po/my.po po/my.po debian/changelog): Add Burmese translations.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5407 trunk/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Remove obsolete uxlaunch handling, since it's no longer used and has
<CIA-62> ubiquity: been removed from the archive.
<CIA-62> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1153 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge from Debian 1.89
<CIA-62> debian-installer-utils: cjwatson * r1154 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.89ubuntu1
<CIA-62> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r912 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.40
<CIA-62> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r913 ubuntu/debian/po/kn.po: msgmerge
<CIA-62> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r914 ubuntu/debian/ (cdrom-detect.templates changelog): Set cdrom/suite default to quantal; drop maverick.
<CIA-62> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r915 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu1
<CIA-62> iso-scan: cjwatson * r557 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog iso-scan.templates): Add quantal to cdrom/suite Choices; drop maverick.
<CIA-62> iso-scan: cjwatson * r558 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.38ubuntu2
<CIA-62> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1178 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Switch to quantal by default.
<CIA-62> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1179 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu5
<CIA-62> clock-setup: cjwatson * r229 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 0.110
<CIA-62> clock-setup: cjwatson * r230 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.110ubuntu1
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1685 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.4.0-1 kernels.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5408 trunk/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Use test.support rather than test.test_support if available.
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm looking at merging os-prober and I see that the last time around you did a proper bzr merge into lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/os-prober/ubuntu/ but I can't figure out what parent branch you used for that
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, looks like that could be lp:os-prober
<stgraber> yep, that was it. Sorry, for some reason I didn't think of looking at the most obvious place...
<cjwatson> that's the one
<CIA-62> os-prober: stgraber * r343 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Merge 1.52 from Debian
<CIA-62> os-prober: stgraber * r344 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.52ubuntu1
<stgraber> ok, so first easy merge of the day, done. Now to continue with the much funnier ifupdown one ;)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5409 trunk/tests/test_osextras.py: Another new-style except.
<cjwatson> At some point I may get the tests to stop raising SyntaxError under Python 3 :-P
<cjwatson> Hmm, no python3-pyicu
<cjwatson> Ah, but this is apparently a trivial packaging matter now
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-03
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5410 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/run): Add a --python3 option to tests/run to run the tests under Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5411 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Handle renaming of __builtin__ to builtins in Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5412 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Only pass unicode=1 to gettext.install in Python 2.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5413 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/auto_update.py): Port ubiquity.auto_update to python-apt 0.8 progress classes.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5414 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Avoid locking failures when clicking on the "update this installer" link
<CIA-62> ubiquity: more than once.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5415 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use Python 3 names for itertools.izip and itertools.izip_longest if
<CIA-62> ubiquity: available.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5416 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use helpers from the six module to deal with some bytes/unicode
<CIA-62> ubiquity: differences.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5417 trunk/tests/run: no need to be specific about the encoding here
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5418 trunk/ (19 files in 8 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: As a general rule, open subprocesses with universal_newlines=True when
<CIA-62> ubiquity: expecting to read text from them. This has no effect on Python 2
<CIA-62> ubiquity: (aside from \r\n conversion and the like, which is mostly a no-op for
<CIA-62> ubiquity: us), but causes Python 3 to read str rather than bytes. The
<CIA-62> ubiquity: exceptions at the moment are debconf-communicator subprocesses, where
<CIA-62> ubiquity: debconf expects to read binary data and deal with encoding itself, and
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5419 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkwidgets.py): Use six.reraise rather than the three-argument form of raise.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5420 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_filteredcommand.py): Adjust test_filteredcommand for Python 3 text handling.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5421 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use misc.utf8 in test_ubi_partman.TestPage.test_description rather
<CIA-62> ubiquity: than using unicode directly.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5422 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Fix test_ubi_partman.question_has_variables to handle templates files
<CIA-62> ubiquity: as binary data, since they're mixed-encoding.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5423 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_ubi_partman.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Cope with assertItemsEqual/assertCountEqual naming difference between
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Python 2.7 and 3.2.
<cjwatson> Almost down to a reasonably-sized patch set ... now, I wonder why test_gtkwidgets just segfaults
<cjwatson> urgh, stack trace is truncated and is somewhere within libffi
<cjwatson> and pyicu is mysteriously segfaulting in its tests ...
<cjwatson> aha, pyicu bug fixed upstream, I think ...
 * cjwatson rolls up sleeves and tries to fix ubiquity/i18n.py's text modelling, urgh
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5424 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Rearrange ubiquity.i18n.get_translations to treat debconf-copydb
<CIA-62> ubiquity: output as binary data and do field-dependent decoding.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5425 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Adjust test_misc and test_upower to cope with file type changes in
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Python 3.
<cjwatson> hah, not only is ElementTree built into Python (hence lower footprint), but I think it's also faster than libxml2 and arguably easier to read
<cjwatson> not often you get all of those
<cjwatson> oh and it works with Python 3 which is why I care just now
<cjwatson> well, faster for the single use ubiquity makes of it, anyway
<cjwatson> ElementTree itself is much slower, but that's OK because cElementTree isn't
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5426 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use xml.etree.cElementTree instead of libxml2; it's faster, has a
<CIA-62> ubiquity: smaller footprint by virtue of being built into the standard library,
<CIA-62> ubiquity: arguably easier to read, and works with Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5427 trunk/ (25 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Fix a slew of file handle leaks, including making much more liberal
<CIA-62> ubiquity: use of context managers.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5428 trunk/tests/test_misc.py: Fix test_misc.test_is_swap to handle context management.
<bdmurray> in bug 989266 I see a filesystem error but no hardware errors
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 989266 in ubiquity "Installation crashed!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989266
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5429 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Move a bit more code into ubiquity.install_misc, including a new
<CIA-62> ubiquity: target_file helper method.
<cjwatson> bdmurray: if you believe it's a bug in the filesystem implementation, reassign to the kernel
<cjwatson> of course there is the possibility of hardware-induced corruption that didn't get logged for whatever reason ...
<cjwatson> but arguably the kernel should spot that anyway, yes
<cjwatson> that said, I don't know where you're seeing that log message; I don't see it in the files attached to the bug
<infinity> I don't quite understand why that log shows it trying to remove... Everything.
<cjwatson> haha, yes, that would be a slight problem
<infinity> Empty pre-live manifest?
<cjwatson> um, undetected failure to read manifest.desktop maybe?
<infinity> So live - (pre-live) = *
<infinity> Yeah.
<infinity> It's a fun log, though.
<bdmurray> Hmm, I certainly saw that error in some bug
<cjwatson> er, except nowadays we explicitly list the packages to remove, I think
<cjwatson> filesystem.manifest-remove
<cjwatson> confused
<cjwatson> well, most of the UI now manages to display with Python 3
<cjwatson> (with some uncommitted bytes/unicode fixups)
<cjwatson> there's still some bizarre problem somewhere inside StateBox (I think) that's causing a segfault with a trashed stac
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> but, I think it's pub time rather than fighting with python3 any more
<stgraber> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-04
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r376 trunk/ (11 files in 10 dirs): Clean up various pyflakes warnings.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r377 trunk/bin/ (usb-creator-gtk usb-creator-helper usb-creator-kde): More pyflakes cleanup.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r378 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/kde_about.py: Remove unused import.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r379 trunk/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Only pass unicode=True to gettext.install in Python 2.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r380 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Open subprocesses with universal_newlines=True when expecting to read
<CIA-62> usb-creator: text from them. On Python 2, this only enables \r\n conversion and the
<CIA-62> usb-creator: like, but on Python 3 this also causes subprocess-related file objects
<CIA-62> usb-creator: to read str rather than bytes.
<Terminus_> hello. question, is there any way to get apt-setup in a preseed file to remove deb-src lines? i can't find any info about it.
<Terminus_> uh... nevermind. found the relevant line. i must be blind.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1686 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu138
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1687 ubuntu/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-62> debian-installer: Remove the non-pae builds on i386, since the kernel no longer builds the
<CIA-62> debian-installer: -generic flavour there.
<CIA-62> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1688 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu139
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r381 trunk/ (12 files in 10 dirs): Use str() rather than unicode() in Python 3.
<StevenK> Poor non-PAE. I shall miss it.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5430 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: When creating a default username based on the user's full name, decode
<CIA-62> ubiquity: it back to a Unicode type after running it through the
<CIA-62> ubiquity: ascii_transliterate encoder.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r382 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Remove __pycache__ directories on clean.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r383 trunk/.bzrignore: Ignore __pycache__ directories.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5431 trunk/debian/ (changelog rules): Remove __pycache__ directories on clean.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5432 trunk/.bzrignore: Remove a few long-obsolete ignores.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5433 trunk/.bzrignore: Ignore __pycache__ directories.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r384 trunk/ (7 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Use 'isinstance(obj, collections.Callable)' instead of 'callable(obj)'
<CIA-62> usb-creator: in Python 3.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r385 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Change 'except StandardError' to 'except Exception'; StandardError was
<CIA-62> usb-creator: removed in Python 3.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r386 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): Use Python 3 name for Queue if available.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r387 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Handle a few cases of builtins being changed to return iterators in
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Python 3.
<CIA-62> usb-creator: cjwatson * r388 trunk/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog):
<CIA-62> usb-creator: Just use dict.items() rather than bothering with Python 2/3
<CIA-62> usb-creator: compatibility for dict.iteritems().
<cjwatson> Everything else 2to3 says about usb-creator is now a false positive, and the UI starts up under Python 3.  I wonder if I'm brave enough to try it for real.
<cjwatson> Oh, requires python3-debian, blast.
<cjwatson> And probably something for Qt.  So near and yet so far.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5434 trunk/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Use 'from __future__ import unicode_literals' in tests requiring
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Unicode literals.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5435 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: Add 'from __future__ import print_function' to test_gtkui, for clarity.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5436 trunk/ (10 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Cope with various builtins and dict methods returning iterators rather
<CIA-62> ubiquity: than lists in Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5437 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/kde_components/testing/ (partauto.py partman.py): More unicode_literals in tests.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5438 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs): Use chr rather than unichr in Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5439 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py): Use six.string_types rather than types.StringTypes.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5440 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Pass a byte string to Gtk.CssProvider.load_from_data.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5441 trunk/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Replace all calls to unicode() with calls to six.text_type() or
<CIA-62> ubiquity: misc.utf8() as appropriate.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5442 trunk/d-i/make-keyboard-names: A few more iteritems/items changes.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5443 trunk/ (d-i/make-keyboard-names debian/changelog): Use unicode_literals in ubiquity.keyboard_names.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5444 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Fix up ubiquity.filteredcommand.debug and its tests for Python 3. In
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Python 3, we can write Unicode strings (i.e. str) directly to
<CIA-62> ubiquity: sys.stderr, and its defaults are such that the worst case is that they
<CIA-62> ubiquity: get backslash-encoded. Arrange the tests to simulate this.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5445 trunk/ubiquity/misc.py: Remove now-unused variable.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5446 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: Add pyflakes exclusions to cover conditional imports.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5447 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Call six.reraise more accurately.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5448 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/nm.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Simplify ubiquity.nm.decode_ssid using bytearray(), allowing it to
<CIA-62> ubiquity: work with Python 3 too.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5449 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ (ubi-partman.py ubi-timezone.py): Fix up a couple of cases of attempts to modify a dictionary while iterating over it.
<cjwatson> Phew, what a marathon.  The only remaining (at least unmasked) test failures are attempts to use the pre-PyGI cairo module, which Python 3 / PyGI glib/gtk gets unhappy with.
<cjwatson> This may take some work to fix as I think the GI bindings for cairo are not desperately complete.
<cjwatson> Aha, no, installing python3-gi-cairo is sufficient.
<cjwatson> Ahahahaha.  'tests/run --no-build --python3' -> OK
<cjwatson> Next step, make it actually install for real, and I suppose figure out what to do with the KDE frontend
<stgraber> wow, quite impressed at how quickly you did all that :)
<cjwatson> Thanks, be impressed when it works for real though ;-)
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5450 trunk/scripts/plugininstall.py: Revert one of the set comprehensions from r5120.2.10 due to a mysterious SyntaxError.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you look at bug 988583?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 988583 in grub2 "grub-mount hangs when update-grub is ran" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988583
<cjwatson> bdmurray: remind me in Oakland, I think - I'm pretty much EOW now
<cjwatson> bdmurray: sounds like it should be an easily SRUable backport though
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, sounds good
<stgraber> bug 986550 seems to be related to old AMD machines so far :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 986550 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashes with "Illegal instruction" right after starting the slideshow" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986550
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-05
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5451 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Another byte string fix for Gtk.CssProvider.load_from_data.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5452 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Drop universal_newlines=True from a subprocess whose output is fed to hashlib.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5453 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/install_misc.py): Open .debs in binary mode when verifying their contents.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5454 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/debconffilter.py): Decode text read from debconffilter subprocesses in Python 3.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5455 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py):
<CIA-62> ubiquity: Only encode preseeded values in Python 2. Python 3's debconf module
<CIA-62> ubiquity: accepts Unicode strings directly.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5456 trunk/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Remove unnecessary #! lines from non-executable files.
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5457 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Encode the second argument to struct.pack.
<ray13z> hey, I need help with finding documentation for installing ubuntu 12.04 amd64 with a custom dsdt file. Any help/suggestions please?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-05-06
<CIA-62> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5458 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Use universal_newlines=True for debconf-communicator subprocesses too (requires debconf >= 1.5.43).
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-29
<pabs3> the Ubuntu alternate installer is no longer produced and I would like to build my own Ubuntu alternate installer with some preseeding and extra packages. do Lubuntu/etc document how they do this, or is there a guide for doing this?
<xnox> pabs3: there is wiki pages on how to remaster or build your own alternate cd.
<xnox> it's well standard d-i / server cds but with different set of packages.
<xnox> it's all build using cdimage which is a public bzr branch on launchpad.
<xnox> note, that I only remaster cds and never build a full image from scratch by myself =)
<pabs3> do you have a link to the wiki pages you mentioned?
<pabs3> yeah, we currently only remaster, unfortunately after quantal remastering isn't an option
<pabs3> after precise I mena
<pabs3> mean
<xnox> pabs3: google for it? it's on wiki.ubuntu.com something like "customize cd"
 * xnox is on small connection at the moment and waiting for one webpage to load
<pabs3> ok
 * pabs3 finds https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UGR/IsoBuilder
 * pabs3 bzr clone lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<pabs3> xnox: seems like it requires a full mirror?
<xnox> pabs3: preffered or at least a partial mirror.
<xnox> pabs3: e.g. you can install apt-proxy-ng and point the mirrror to be "localhost:3142/ubuntu"
#ubuntu-installer 2013-04-30
<antarus> cjwatson: why does debconf store its answers in /var/cache, it is wrong ;p
<antarus> /var/lib!
<cjwatson> antarus: predates me, but I think the answer is actually that it *is* meant to be a cache and that the bug is that recovery from it being removed isn't as graceful as it should be
<antarus> cjwatson: yeah I ended up finding a horrible solution
<antarus> involving dpkg-reconfiguring every installed package at critical priority ;p
<antarus> (with a non-interactive frontend)
<antarus> luckily we don't actually rely on debconf for much post-install ;)
<antarus> it wouldn't have helped anyway, users were just copying and pasting crap they read on a forum
 * antarus grumbles
<ogra_> aret forums great :)
<ogra_> *arent
<antarus> yeah I yelled passive-aggressively on google+
 * antarus would rather they go to helpdesk and get help than run random comands, when they obviously don't know what the commands do
<antarus> aside from 'delete files' ;p
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-01
<superm1> xnox: in r5920 you removed consolekit, why not just transition to logind instead?
<xnox> superm1: patches welcome =)
<xnox> superm1: waiting on indicator-session to land with logind support such that I can test if it needs logind and/or use logind/pam to activate that.
<xnox> superm1: so tomorrow's saucy daily might not be able to shutdown.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-02
<alienresidents> hello, anyone available to help with a base-installer via netboot issue?
<alienresidents> anyway, I am having an issue where when installing via kickstart (preseed, and/or ks) on a not-routed subnet (ie: same subnet), everything works as expected.
<alienresidents> The problem is when I am installing on a routed subnet (ie: via a router).  During the install process, it seems to be going fine, download the installer components and right up until the base-installer kicks in (debconf_debug=5), and then suddenly it's unable to download packages with a "Connection failed" message.
<alienresidents> :(
<alienresidents> well, hopefully someone will come alive at some point :)
<alienresidents> I've got plenty more information when required...
<alienresidents> OK, well for anyone that is concerned after they wake up... we have a context/protocol aware firewall that was allowing the first part of the install process to get to the base-installer stage, and then the protocol was being seen as apt-get (rightly so), and the firewall peoples hadn't allowed apt-get (go figure).
<lassizci> is there any way to determine the size of a disk in kickseed's %pre? It looks like it's executed quite early, so it doesn't know about disks yet
<lassizci> partitioning is done based on disk size so I try to determine the disk size in %pre and generate the partitioning schema there
<lassizci> using preseed partman/early_command in the kickstart just makes the partman questions pop out and it seems to ignore kickstart defined partitioning, when used
<nuclearbob> I could use some help with an expert partman recipe for lvm if somebody's got a minute
<xnox> nuclearbob: those are tricky. What are you after?
<nuclearbob> xnox: I want to create a volume group that fills the whole disk and a logical volume that only takes up part of the volume group so we can use snapshotting
<xnox> nuclearbob: you can use automatic preseeding and set an option to only fill the lvs upto such %.
<xnox> one sec.
<nuclearbob> xnox: thanks.  If it's easier for me to pop over to whatever room you're in, I can do that as well
<xnox> nuclearbob: partman-auto-lvm/guided_size
<xnox> preseed that to some sensible value like 50%
<xnox> and you should be able to use just the bog-standard lvm preseed we have in the desktop/server utah ubuntu testcases.
<nuclearbob> xnox: awesome, thanks
<xnox> nuclearbob: you can read the template help info about that option in the partman-auto-lvm package
<nuclearbob> rad
#ubuntu-installer 2013-05-03
<smoser> cjwatson, awake?
<smoser> wonder if anyone else able to help.
<smoser> i'm trying to do 'ubiquity debconf_ui'
<smoser> and its not liking me.
<smoser> woot. i made some headway.
<smoser> echo "ubiquity debian-installer/framebuffer boolean false" | sudo debconf-set-selections
<cjwatson> debconf_ui is kind of some assembly required.  You might have to give me a worked example so I can fix it ...
<cjwatson> I haven't tried aiin a while
<smoser> cjwatson, well, until i got hte above , i was crashing kernel (i think kernel)... frame buffer going wonky.
<smoser> cjwatson, k. i might bother you agiin at a later point. i now have it somewhat running.
<balloons> ping xnox
<cjwatson> smoser: ok
<xnox> balloons: heya.
<balloons> xnox, hey
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-29
<xnox> ubiquity gets a list of potential boot-device installation targets from "grub-mkdevicemap --no-floppy -m -" but that does not know about nvme devices.
<xnox> and hence defaults to (hd0)
<cjwatson> should be fixed in grub-mkdevicemap
<xnox> furthermore "/dev/nmve0n1p1" is an option to install grub to, but that fails to pass correct arguments to efibootmgr e.g. it should pass "-d /dev/nvme0n1 -p 1" not "-d /dev/nmve0n1p1"
<xnox> efibootmanager wants the device + optional partition number (defaults to first one)
<xnox> instead of like first partition of the partition -> which makes efibootmanager confused, arguably it's an efibootmanager bug.
<xnox> i'll open a new bug about grub-mkdevicemap.
<xnox> cjwatson: sent patch for above to BTS.
<cjwatson> thanks, looks sane enough, will queue up
<xnox> ubuntu bug number is https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub2/+bug/1275162
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1275162 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "incorrect efibootmgr command is set by update-grub under OVMF" [High,In progress]
<xnox> once it's in utopic, i'll test it off produced images, and then will be asking you to SRU that into trusty as well.
<cjwatson> should be fine, I have another bug queued up for SRU anyway, just running out of steam for today
<xnox> no rush =) those devices are not out on the market yet anyway.
<pmatulis> is it possible to preseed using media instead of a HTTP repository?
<CarlFK> pmatulis: yes.. sec...
<CarlFK> pmatulis: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/sect.automated-installation.html  12.3.2.1. Using a Preseed File
<pmatulis> CarlFK: i'm not talking about the location of the preseed file but the location of the software itself
<pmatulis> i believe you can mount an ISO and provide access via NFS.  is there any other way?
<pmatulis> maybe section 12.3.3 of that doc is what i need
<CarlFK> pmatulis: I am pretty sure you can preseed the existing install CD
<xnox> pmatulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A_variation:_Booting_the_.22Live_CD.22_image
<xnox> pmatulis: that's essentially pxe-netbooting into ubiquity/live-cd which is hosted on an nfs server.
<pmatulis> xnox: right ok, the NFS solution
<pmatulis> xnox: i wonder if that still works.  looks outdated
<xnox> i know that it did work with 12.04.3 images
<pmatulis> xnox: and it does not mentionn preseed, looks just like an alternative to using a local cd to install a desktop
<xnox> pmatulis: you specify the pressed file as you'd do for any other installation - via kernel cmdline argument to either file or url or pressed all options you want on kernel cmdline....
<xnox> pmatulis: what are you requirements you are trying  to achieve?
<pmatulis> xnox: "unattended server installation using preseed and an ISO"
<xnox> pmatulis: and the ISO is physical cd / usb stick you plugin or do you pxe boot it?
<xnox> pmatulis: remaster iso to include your custom preseed and install however you like.
<pmatulis> xnox: exactly, that is one option i knew about.  i thought there might be another
<xnox> pmatulis: pressed can be autofetch from disk/usb as well i believe. but that means plugging in two things.
<xnox> i thought one could also make a custom initrd, yet boot everything else stock, but that one is fuzzy and possibly was completely non-standard.
<pmatulis> xnox: the preseed location is not a biggie.  it's everything else i'm concerned about.  basically i want to be independent of the internet as well as not having to maintain a local mirror
<pmatulis> i thought i could use an official ISO but apparently not
<xnox> pmatulis: yes you can...
<xnox> pmatulis: use official iso, boot with pressed parameters pointing either to e.g. pressed file off usb stick or just specify the options you want on the command line...
<xnox> pmatulis: you can even blast the iso to the hard-drive, change pressed and boot that. Sure you'll be left with a used partition - which you can either pretend to be "recovery" or wipe&resize or make it swap post-install.
<xnox> that's how we installed panda's and ac100s.
<pmatulis> xnox: i've done my installs (kvm) using virt-install (pointing to the netboot files with --location) or with pxe (pointing to a local netboot kernel and initrd)
<pmatulis> xnox: how do i point to a local iso (ideally using virt-install) and still be able to preseed
<xnox> virt-install --cdrom path-to.iso --boot url=http://192.168.122.1/my-localhost.pressed ?
<xnox> plus other options for disk-size et.al.
<xnox> or just use cloud image -> it's trivially bootable into vm and customizable via cloud-init. i believe there is a wrapper to do exactly that in the archive.
<pmatulis> xnox: now i'm getting some super annoying permissions problem when trying to read the ISO...
<pmatulis> xnox: the --boot does not accept 'url='
<pmatulis> ERROR    Unknown options ['url']
<pmatulis> --boot is for post-install kernel options, according to the man page
#ubuntu-installer 2014-04-30
<pmatulis> xnox: ↑
<xnox> pmatulis: i don't use virt-install much.
<xnox> is grub1 supported in trusty?
<infinity> xnox: It's in main, so "sort of"?
<xnox> infinity: upgrade bug to trusty, of machines originally installed with 8.04, and which didn't upgrade to grub2 yet
<xnox> infinity: i would have thought we'd force people to grub2 by now.
<xnox> also failing to purge grub2 and install grub1 on precise to reproduce the upgrade failure.
<infinity> So start with 8.04, upgrade a few times, and then test? :)
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> infinity: well 8.04 -> 14.04 upgrade should mostly work, right?!
<xnox> =)))))
<xnox> it's just the base system on raid1, or like just one package upgrade to be honest.
<infinity> From a minimal system, it might just work.  Ish.
<infinity> Oh, except that you'd need to be sure dpkg got upgraded first. :P
<infinity> Cause we don't have pre-deps for xz debs anymore.
<infinity> Which is almost all of them.
<xnox> right
<xnox> and multiarch-support i guess.
<infinity> Well, upgrading dpkg pulls in libc and multiarch-support.
<infinity> All of which are gzip.
<infinity> So, it could work, in theory.
<infinity> I wouldn't hold my breath.
<xnox> pre-kirkland painted d-i with 90s style isolinux loader dialog, that's fun =)
<xnox> oh and no bug that last character on the bottom row is painted the wrong color.
<xnox> no weak-password prompt. 8.04 was so much better =)
<infinity> Yeah, I just installed hardy here and noticed the lack of weak password prompt.
<xnox> ALSO INSTALLER LOG IS IN ALL CAPS
<xnox> grub stage 1.5 \o/
<antarus> hardy?
 * antarus blinks
<xnox> antarus: aha =)
<xnox> infinity: step 1 -> get updated keyring? =)
<infinity> antarus: Don't ask.
<xnox> infinity: libc6 preinst fails. 8.04 -> 14.04
<infinity> xnox: Guess how much I care.
<infinity> Shouldn't take long to upgrade a base install from 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04 to 14.04 anyway.
<infinity> Just annoying.
<xnox> i think after lucid's dpkg/libc6 it should be better.
<antarus> i'm confused
<antarus> why are we doing this?
<xnox> antarus: reproducing upgrade bug on trusty with grub1 never upgraded to grub2 since 2008
<antarus> you..support that?
<antarus> 'reinstall your machine'
<xnox> antarus: well it's upgrade from precise to trusty that broke. And it's only one package at the moment.
<xnox> antarus: so why not?
<antarus> ahh
<xnox> infinity: well, it would be nice for liblzma5 to not data.tar.xz
<cjwatson> it's meant to work but I haven't tested it in years.
<infinity> xnox: Ouch.  Yes, that would be nice.
<xnox> "internal error, could not perform immediate configuration (2) on sysv-rc" =)))))
<infinity> xnox: I don't think you'll get any useful data out of this experiment without upgrading in 3 steps anyway.
<xnox> yeah.
<infinity> xnox: As you'll be skipping migration code that was added and subsequently removed, etc.
<xnox> oh, i'll be able to run the test of "never removed conffiles from eons ago at the end of this"
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-03
<cjenkin2> I need a little help configuring Ubiquity to recognize a new version of xkb-data
<cjenkin2> It sort of looks like I will have to rebuild it? Because ubiquity has its own hard-coded list of keyboards that it seems to generate from $(xkbdir)/rules/xorg.xml ?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-05-04
<phillw> Hi cjwatson is there a way to debug a perfectly working kernel that the installer states 'CD not present' which is pretty impossible as it booted off it.... The full suite is at http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/ and the kernel runs well as it is running on that build machine... My thoughts are to a self check that defaults to that error message instead of a meaningful one that could be reported against.
<cjwatson> phillw: that usually means that the driver necessary for *Linux* to access that CD drive (which is not the same stack of software required to boot from it) isn't built into the installer image
<cjwatson> this is governed by build/pkg-lists/ in debian-installer plus the associated *-modules files in the kernel's build system that control udeb construction
<cjwatson> in debian.master/d-i/ or some such IIRC
<phillw> cjwatson: thanks, we can have a dig around.
<phillw> puzzling, as I've used the .config from my existing 14.04 desktop
<cjwatson> Did you rebuild d-i against your new kernel?  If not, this would probably be the first place where you notice that the modules built into the installer are incompatible with your new kernel.
<phillw> cjwatson: yes, I used the new kernel (It just has the pae flag turned off).
<cjwatson> I'm sure that breaks module compatibility.  You'll need to build udebs from the new kernel and rebuild d-i with that.  Good luck.
<cjwatson> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/CustomKernel may help although I'm sure it requires some adaptation for Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Modify/CustomKernel sorry
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-29
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I'm trying to preseed a Trusty server iso but it's very slow due to mount attempt of my empty disk /dev/vda. Here are the logs https://paste.debian.net/169869/ do you have any hints ?
<nebuchadnezzar> I can provide the complete installer log if you want
<nebuchadnezzar> Interestingly, when preseed/early_command finish, I do not have the problem anymore: https://paste.debian.net/169880/
<nebuchadnezzar> I think I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/localechooser/+bug/1450025
<slashd> Is it possible to set gpt at all with preseed? I have found this : https://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2011/04/msg00244.html but there is no reply
<nebuchadnezzar> slashd: Do you boot is UEFI or BIOS mode?
<slashd> nebuchadnezzar, UEFI
<nebuchadnezzar> I use this as the first partition http://git.baby-gnu.net/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hands-off.git;a=blob;f=preseed/classes/partition/base/amd64-efi_recipe;hb=refs/heads/dad/features
<nebuchadnezzar> the efi partition must be 35Mo, so I set 64Mo and use method { efi }
<nebuchadnezzar> note that I use a wip-all preseed http://git.baby-gnu.net/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hands-off.git;a=blob;f=preseed/classes/partition/auto/preseed;hb=refs/heads/dad/features
<nebuchadnezzar> slashd: note that I always test with empty disk, I don't know how my settings will behave with a DOS pre-partitionned disk
<nebuchadnezzar> I think it will remove the DOS label, but I'm not sure
<slashd> nebuchadnezzar, thanks
<nebuchadnezzar> I do not manage to preseed language on 14.04.2, if someone has an idea : https://paste.debian.net/169927/
#ubuntu-installer 2015-04-30
<nebuchadnezzar> Hello
<nebuchadnezzar> In fact, I do not manage to preseed keyboard https://paste.debian.net/169927/ :-/
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-03
<cyphermox> xnox: I went back and took a good look at the d-i overlay stuff and it works as expected, provided that you also set debian-installer/allow_unauthenticated=true. that probably should become a default if it's not preseeded and overlay is enabled.
<cyphermox> (or something)
<cjwatson> cyphermox: or "deb [trusted=yes] ..." on just that source
<CarlFK> preseed install, files work for wily, but not for xenial, I get: May  3 05:58:31 debconf: --> INPUT critical partman-target/no_root
<cyphermox> cjwatson: yeah, but we were thinking specifically for the installer, not for the end system
<cyphermox> thanks though, I didn't know you could do that. I only knew of the arch= bits.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: can you share your preseed?
<CarlFK> cyphermox: working on that now
<cjwatson> cyphermox: Hm, I think even so it's worth taking some measures to avoid losing authentication of other sources even during installation
<cjwatson> cyphermox: After all, if you get owned during installation it's game over right from the start
<cyphermox> hum
<cyphermox> so you mean just not default debian-installer/use_unauth... if you're enabling the overlay?
<cyphermox> I don't know that we have per-sources control of this stuff right now
<cjwatson> That would seem like a very scary change to me.
<cyphermox> ie. can't just say, unauthenticated source just for the overlay
<cjwatson> I think you should make a strong effort not to do that.
<cyphermox> of course, that *can* be fixed
<cjwatson> It would be easy enough to add such a thing.
<cyphermox> right
<cjwatson> Is it needed unconditionally for the overlay?
<cyphermox> it's one trivial debconf key away from working
<cyphermox> not necessarily no
<cyphermox> I was thinking out loud more than suggesting a change
<cyphermox> otoh, to have an authenticated overlay you need to install your archive keys in d-i somehow
<cyphermox> but rolling your own d-i image is pretty easy anyway
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I thought you said you were working on a complicated upstream merge for grub2; did you have time to finish that?
<cjwatson> I was, but it's still in my working tree
<cjwatson> Is it urgent?  I was assuming it just needed to be in the next few weeks or so in order that it's in plenty of time for 16.10
<cyphermox> not, not urgent, just wondering
<cyphermox> I'm trying to wrap my head around some of the things that need to get done, and I was reminded of the ZFS patches
<xnox> cyphermox, well, ppas are signed it can be authenticated
<cyphermox> xnox: yes, you just need to build your own d-i image including the key
<xnox> hm, i saw people trying to fetch the key.
<xnox> or does that not work at all?
<CarlFK> cyphermox: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/xenial/preseed_disk.cfg
<CarlFK> cyphermox: my whole install setup gets copied and tweaked each release, so if you see things that are no longer relevant.. that's why.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: is that not missing d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic ?
<cyphermox> or, picking some recipe
<CarlFK> cyphermox: um.. do I need it? ;)
<CarlFK> added, re-running
<CarlFK> cyphermox: same error
<cyphermox> are you netbooting then?
<xnox> yes
<xnox> always =)
<xnox> s390x =)
<cyphermox> xnox: that was for CarlFK
<cyphermox> or are you both doing s390x?
<CarlFK> cyphermox: netboot yes, s390.. what?
<cyphermox> right, that's what I thought :)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: oh, you don't have my syslog, want it?
<cyphermox> sure, I can look up cmdline there
<cyphermox> the other thing I can think of is that when netbooting new releases (assuming you were doing trusty before), you now should usually pass a net-image
<cyphermox> ie. prebuild root filesystem to use
<cyphermox> that is d-i live-installer/net-image string http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/xenial-server-amd64.squashfs  for example
<cyphermox> except not that one, since that was a daily :)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16202597/
<CarlFK> cyphermox: I was doing wily
<cyphermox> didn't set choose_recipe?
<CarlFK> um... I see it on my server: d-i partman-auto/choose_recipe select atomic
<CarlFK> but it somehow didn't end up in git...  let me do this all again..
<CarlFK> cyphermox: github and what I am using are in sync. still broken.  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/xenial/preseed_disk.cfg#L3
<cyphermox> seems to do the right thing here.
<CarlFK> cyphermox: using my files, or that line in your files?
<cyphermox> well, a copy of your file
<cyphermox> http://people.canonical.com/~mtrudel/preseed/carl.preseed
<cyphermox> I just moved the entries around now, but it seemed to work before that too; perhaps I can try it again
<CarlFK> cyphermox: hold up..
<cyphermox> that said, like I mentioned before, it depends a lot on what you're using to start the installer
<CarlFK> the box doesn't have sda, so I change it to sdb with a boot param, so I need to pull # d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cyphermox> yeah, that may help
<CarlFK> partman-auto/disk="/dev/hdb"
<CarlFK> omg.
<CarlFK> cyphermox: "installing base system..."   yay.  Thank you
<cyphermox> I did so much :P
<CarlFK> choose_recipe select atomic ... didn't need that for wily, I guess it was the default. in case that matters.
<CarlFK> next up: May  3 16:24:36 debconf: --> PROGRESS INFO base-installer/section/pick_kernel
<CarlFK> May  3 16:24:36 base-installer: info: Found kernels ''
<CarlFK> I think i need something like: base-installer  base-installer/kernel/image     select  linux-generic
<cyphermox> CarlFK: I'm not sure you should have to go pick the kernels yourself; it should ask you for it if it's missing
<cyphermox> (except when you want a fully automated install, then you obviously need to preseed it)
<CarlFK> cyphermox: well..  it used to do something good in wily. so I think a default fell into a crack
<cyphermox> possibly
<cyphermox> there were some changes in base-installer
<CarlFK> ... base-installer/section/pick_kernel
<cyphermox> sure, but base-installer would always have asked you for what kernel you want if it can't otherwise figure it out automatically
<CarlFK> cyphermox: check #u-devel, cjwatson found it: (06:40:54 PM) cjwatson: anyway the result of that bug was that apt was sufficiently sad that we couldn't get the list of available kernels out of it
#ubuntu-installer 2016-05-04
<cyphermox> yeah, I keep forgetting about that and getting schooled by infinity.
<cyphermox> CarlFK: ^
<CarlFK> heh
<cyphermox> wait waa?
<cyphermox> this is something completely different
<CarlFK> lol
<CarlFK> arg!!! new bug.  (or maybe old one biting me again...)  "The instaler failed to download the public key used to sign the local repo at ppa.lp.net...
<CarlFK> I am behind a squid proxy.  which I think is set to serve the whatever port.
<cyphermox> well, that part was not in your preseed was it?
<cyphermox> at least not in the one I remember seeing
<CarlFK> d-i apt-setup/local0/key string http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x58ADE403A0042E80
<cyphermox> yeah I see now, but it wasn't in the file you pointed me to
<cyphermox> (it's in preseed-video, not in preseed-disk
<cyphermox> not your fault, I should have gone explore in that github :)
<CarlFK> hmm, this works:  curl -x http://g2a:8000 "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x58ADE403A0042E80"
<CarlFK> 22700 May  4 03:15:33 debconf: --> GET mirror/http/proxy
<CarlFK> 22701 May  4 03:15:33 debconf: <-- 0 http://g2a:8000/
<CarlFK> May  4 03:15:34 debconf: --> SUBST apt-setup/local/key-error URL http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x58ADE403A0042E80
<CarlFK> May  4 03:15:34 debconf: Adding [URL] -> [http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x58ADE403A0042E80]
<CarlFK> May  4 03:15:34 debconf: --> SET apt-setup/local/key-error Retry
<CarlFK> I am not seeing how/why it is failing
<CarlFK> sshed into the installer shell: ~ # http_proxy=http://g2a:8000 wget "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x58ADE403A0042E80" -O key
<CarlFK> Connecting to g2a|192.168.1.3|:8000... connected.
<CarlFK> Saving to: 'key'
<CarlFK> that worked.
<CarlFK> oh hell.  I went back to the installer, hit Retry... and it seems to have worked.
<cyphermox> oh ok
 * cyphermox logs off -- sleepy time.
<cyphermox> I will do the base-installer sru tomorrow morning
<cyphermox> so, in 7 ish hours
<Laney> cyphermox: is this ubiquity failure I'm seeing ("dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package" after setkbmap happens) fixed in the new console-setup?
<Laney> if so, can I do a rebuild to pick it up? if not, will file a bug :)
<cyphermox> maybe, I'm not sure.
<cyphermox> Laney: can you send me a bigger log or open the bug anyway?
<cyphermox> Laney: can you send me a bigger log or open the bug anyway?
<cyphermox> gah!
<Laney> hi cyphermox
<Laney> I was just being lazy :-)
<Laney> and I borked network in that vm
<Laney> gimme 5
<cyphermox> hello
<Laney> cyphermox: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16218618/
<CarlFK> apt/sources.list used to default to deb-src now those are commented out.  is there a config to turn that back on?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I answered that when you asked it on #ubuntu-devel
<CarlFK> cjwatson: oh, sorry. looking....
<cjwatson> 10:03 <cjwatson> CarlFK: d-i apt-setup/enable-source-repositories boolean true
<CarlFK> thank you
<cjwatson> It may be that xnox forgot to add that to the installation guide preseeding appendix when implementing the code change.
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah I suppose that may only require an ubiquity update; I will test to make sure, otherwise I'll need to go look at console-setup some more
<Laney> cyphermox: I'm trying a local build
<Laney> or I would be if something hadn't fallen over between here and archive.u.c
 * Laney is getting super slow speeds
<cyphermox> Laney: I can do a build here it's pretty fast
<Laney> used to have a local mirror then the machine it was on fell over :(
<Laney> got one
<xnox> cjwatson, yes.
<Laney> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1578285 happy christmas
<cyphermox> Laney: yippee
<cyphermox> Laney: found the issue, I'll fix it in a bit
<Laney> neat
<infinity> cjwatson, cyphermox: That base-installer change would explode if the user provides a deb-src repository.  Is that a DDTT situation?
<cyphermox> infinity: I don't think it's useful to provide a deb-src repository there; but fixing this is easy
<cjwatson> infinity: I think that's DDTT.  It also matches the behaviour of apt-setup.
<cjwatson> This was a clone-and-hack job to start with, so it might as well C&H properly.
<infinity> cjwatson: Mmkay.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-02
<Hariharan> CarlFK: xnox : The installer issue which I was talking other day for parallel installation of 17.04 and 16.04 from different folder location instead of ubuntu-installer (default) folder. Is resolved with the help of grub2-mknetdir command. It will rebuild the core.elf with new directory structure what we menion
<Hariharan> mention
<Hariharan> CarlFK: xnox : Once again thanks for  your time. :)
<xnox> Hariharan, ack. Thank you for the follow up. I shall remember that for the future.
<Hariharan> xnox: sure and welcome
<CarlFK> Hariharan: yay!
<Hariharan> CarlFK: ;)
<CarlFK> I got my dhcp ... preseed problem solved too.  dnsmasq conf line: dhcp-option-force=tag:gator,209,"partman-auto/disk=/dev/nvme0n1 tasks=ubuntu-desktop"
<CarlFK> grub-net lines:
<CarlFK> net_get_dhcp_option appends ${net_default_interface} 209 string
<CarlFK> send that string as option 209, retrieve the string from option 209
<CarlFK> linux /ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux gfxpayload=800x600x16,800x600 --- auto=true url=dc10b DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 tasks="" hostname= interface=${net_default_mac} ${appends}
<CarlFK> add it to the kernel line.  di will look for it there.
<CarlFK> gator is the host name and managed by dnsmasq: dhcp-host=40:8d:5c:7f:bb:90,set:gator,gator
<CarlFK> so each mac can have it's own preseed tweeks.
<CarlFK> installer shell - why does this work: ~ # chroot /target /bin/bash
<cyphermox> it should
<CarlFK> but this eats all the stdio?  when I type, I see chars, like "ls\n" but I see no output.    "exit\n" returns me to the busybox shell.  ~ # in-target /bin/bash
<cyphermox> oh
<cyphermox> yeah, because in-target does some fun redirections; you don't want to use it that way
<cyphermox> ie. if you need an interactive shell, use chroot /target /bin/bash
<cyphermox> if you need to run a script, then you can certainly use in-target /bin/bash -c script
<CarlFK> cyphermox: thanks - wanted to make sure that was expected/desired
<CarlFK> preseed install - when the installed os boots, I want to see the grub menu, and i want to see the syslog message or whatever is suppressed by quiet
<CarlFK> I can't figure out the preseed's -  something like https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/d-i/xenial/preseed_video.cfg#L96-L99
#ubuntu-installer 2017-05-04
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS  has ...eb23b2  ./hd-media/boot.img.gz
<CarlFK> but then I do zcat boot.img.gz|sudo dcfldd of=/dev/$dev  and would like to verify the files.
<CarlFK> I can unz and mount and calc.. but it would be nice if the scripts that created the image from files would calc those files for me
<cyphermox> I don't understand, if you have already verified that boot.img.gz is correct, then the files contained in it will be correct.
<CarlFK> it is the "dd to usb stick" step that I am worried didn't go well
<cyphermox> I suppose you could sha1sum the device and image.
<CarlFK> device is 8gig, image is 4
<CarlFK> and if you have some idea how I can verify the ... boot sector?   currently box A boots and runs the installer, box B ... reboots.
<CarlFK> so 'now' I am less interested in file hashes, but this isn't the first time I have wanted it
<CarlFK> do answers on the kernel append override what is found in the preseed.cfg file?  like if the file has partman-auto/disk="/dev/sda"  can I override that with APPEND file=preseed.cfg partman-auto/disk="/dev/nvme0n1"
<CarlFK> er, better wording: do answers passed to the kernel...
#ubuntu-installer 2018-05-02
<xnox> cjwatson, i've imported xenial/bionic ubiquity into git, with all tags, using fast-export. Tags look sane, and the contents too. I would like to reconfigure ubiquity upstrema project and set git as default VCS and make https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity the default repository going forward.
<xnox> cjwatson, it seems like only "Maintainer" can do that, no? which is currently just you, rather than the team.
<xnox> cjwatson, would you like to do the honors for moving to git? or e.g. hand over maintainer role (e.g. temporarily just for this if you wish)?
<cjwatson> xnox: I've set the default repo, thanks
<xnox> \o/
<cjwatson> and git as the default VCS
 * xnox drafts an email.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-05-05
<newbie_user> Hello
<newbie_user> When the ubuntu installer crashes while grub installation - and i fix the grub instal myself - are there missing steps that are normally done after grub install?
<newbie_user> Is it possible to run these steps afterwards on the installed system?
<newbie_user> When I watch a successful installation procedure, there are some packages removed and/or reinstalled?
<newbie_user> ^^(while doing a new install of the OS)
<CarlFK> newbie_user: I know what you are asking, I don't hack on that code, so no idea.    that said...
<CarlFK> the installer runs it's own little linux and installs packages into it in order to have what it needs to install a fuill system onto your HD
<CarlFK> this is all ram/swap/temp based, so not sure why it would un-install any of that
<CarlFK> I would work on debugging the crash.  that seems like a better use of time
<newbie_user> when I look at the log while installing the system i looks like it removes language files that are not needed for the installed system and a lot of other stuff
<newbie_user> for example there is a remaining on the sidebar - the install button is still here :D
<newbie_user> i did the install on a encrypted luks lvm partition with /boot /swap and / inside of it on a secure boot uefi system XD
<newbie_user> so the reason for the crash is obvious - if i could adapt the grub install on the live system to install the efi on the right place the installer would go on
<newbie_user> i followed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessInstallUbuntu   and all the rest of the tutorial
<newbie_user> but the remaining lost steps of the installer were not mentioned
<CarlFK>  im off to breakfast - good luch
<newbie_user> good lunch - thanks
